# Red eyed genetics thread



## natro.hydro (Nov 21, 2015)

So I am a little geeked right now. Grabbed a pack of locktite today, and it's not getting rereleased so I am pretty happy to have been given a chance to grab them.

I had the chance to grab some of the other strains that are not getting released (could have grabbed both of the locktite packs too, but I am nice and give others a chance to play) but I am not super familiar with their lineup so it felt like spending money just to spend money. I am sure I would find some dank but I like to be a little more familiar with a strain's lineage before I pull the trigger. Who knows maybe I made a mistake not grabbing them when I had the chance.

I was surprised there wasn't already a thread for these guys so I figured I would start it to see who else around here is growing these guys offerings. Who knows maybe I will see a pic that will make me really kick myself for not jumping at the opportunity to grab what limited amounts of strains were left. I already feel like kobain's kush and lithium og are gonna be 2 I regret not grabbing.

Oh and 1 thing I thought was cool was he offered me the locktite at the normal price. Not some limited release super rare jacked up price like you see sometimes (dosidos anyone?)


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 21, 2015)

i have locktite. from first release like 9 months ago. definite keeper


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i have locktite. from first release like 9 months ago. definite keeper


Nice, they must not have done very many releases with this strain if the first one was 9 months ago. Glad to hear you got a keeper though, got any pics of her?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice, they must not have done very many releases with this strain if the first one was 9 months ago. Glad to hear you got a keeper though, got any pics of her?



oh there were plenty of packs no pics on this pc. maybe tomorrow


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 21, 2015)

I know they're working on the locktite f2s now - you can check out some pics on instagram, redeyed as well as majestral. Also doing some locktite crosses like emerald cookies, etc.

They haven't said when the locktite f2s or crosses will be released yet...although they said they might do some limited release first in Washington.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I got my pack of locktite this weekend, and it came with a free pack of kobain kush f2! That's a hookup right there, especially since I was on the fence about grabbing that strain. Love me some Bubba kush but I already have so many crosses of it but I am happy to have this since I loved the white lotus I grew as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I got my pack of locktite this weekend, and it came with a free pack of kobain kush f2! That's a hookup right there, especially since I was on the fence about grabbing that strain. Love me some Bubba kush but I already have so many crosses of it but I am happy to have this since I loved the white lotus I grew as well.
> View attachment 3554198


I've got either 7 or 8 beans left of a pack of Lake of Fire - GG#4 x Kobain Kush. The one fem that was run a few months ago featured 25% mold in the main cola - no other plants in the tent had it. The non-contaminated buds, after a couple months in jars, were nothing special. Just one girl is no basis to judge a strain, of course, but the rest of that pack is in my 'future swap' bin, fwiw.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got either 7 or 8 beans left of a pack of Lake of Fire - GG#4 x Kobain Kush. The one fem that was run a few months ago featured 25% mold in the main cola - no other plants in the tent had it. The non-contaminated buds, after a couple months in jars, were nothing special. Just one girl is no basis to judge a strain, of course, but the rest of that pack is in my 'future swap' bin, fwiw.


Yikes! I wouldn't want that to happen to me either! I am sure someone in a lower humidity might find it interesting though. I hate to crack open a nice big cola to find some mold in there .


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 30, 2015)

I ran half my 10 pack of lake of fire an 1 female that is basically gg4 kush. Similar to gg4 in nug structure an smell n taste with sweet kush backend. Veg is stupid slow like bubba which why I don't run bubba. But this lake of fire pheno works great for my wife. So it stays for now. I ha ve much better girls . Redeyed genetics are solid though I pick thru rest of seeds sometime


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 30, 2015)

I have locktite f1 and f2, and lake of fire. Watch for herms in the locktite but from everything I have seen, my buddy ran the testers, they are a solid brand, nothing blow you out of the water good, but there are keepers to be found if you are willing to look through a whole pack. I also hooked up with one of their old breeders and got Jews Gold x Mt. Rainer and Tres Sister x Mt. Rainer. Hoping for good things, whenever I do get around to those


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 30, 2015)

I gotta get my gluetrap on soon but I have so many damn beans!!!  I don't know which ones to pop first.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 30, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I have locktite f1 and f2, and lake of fire. Watch for herms in the locktite but from everything I have seen, my buddy ran the testers, they are a solid brand, nothing blow you out of the water good, but there are keepers to be found if you are willing to look through a whole pack. I also hooked up with one of their old breeders and got Jews Gold x Mt. Rainer and Tres Sister x Mt. Rainer. Hoping for good things, whenever I do get around to those


There is a pic on insta of the jews gold x locktite, made my mouth water so damn hard.
Eta: this is the pic, @vitamin_green_inc is this who you got those beans from?


----------



## Grojak (Nov 30, 2015)

Think you'll like the locktite… I smoked Red's keeper cut and it had all the characteristics folks like about the GG#4…


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> There is a pic on insta of the jews gold x locktite, made my mouth water so damn hard.
> Eta: this is the pic, @vitamin_green_inc is this who you got those beans from?
> View attachment 3554455


Naw man, got it from johnnyychaos, majestral, and grateful gardener Nd Tony Greenland were there others


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 30, 2015)

Red is such an awesome guy! And his crew is really cool as well!  Thanks for starting up this thread natro.hydro. I have a few of their beans kicking around in my collection, but most of it is older stuff like Kobain Kush F1, Mt. Rainer F1, Pike Place Purps (Purple Urkle x White Lotus), and then a little bit of newer stuff I think (one of them is Kourtney Luv, the other is Lithium OG).


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Red is such an awesome guy! And his crew is really cool as well!  Thanks for starting up this thread natro.hydro. I have a few of their beans kicking around in my collection, but most of it is older stuff like Kobain Kush F1, Mt. Rainer F1, Pike Place Purps (Purple Urkle x White Lotus), and then a little bit of newer stuff I think (one of them is Kourtney Luv, the other is Lithium OG).


Be watching your lithium, had been looking at that 1


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Dec 1, 2015)

i liked redeye when he was on thcfarmer...i think he is serious

but never tried his stuff..


----------



## hyroot (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm about to harvest Mt rainier f2 any day now the buds are friggin huge and super frosty. Smells like sweet tarts and lucky charms cereal mixed. . I ran Mt si and phoxy both smell like kush amd fruit (ok) . Then I have 2 locktite phenos in veg. I just popped some guard dawg f3. I want to grab a pack of that emerald city cookies. I also have 2 phenos of dog trap (uw purple x locktite) in veg


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2015)

Got 4 bodacious 2 weeks in flower.

Just harvested a bunch of locktite. This thread should get good. Gonna upload pics when I'm not lazy. And right now.................oh.so.lazy.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 26, 2015)

So I am pretty geeked, gonna be part of redeyed genetics new testing program. 
Also have their Keebler cookies and golden glue on the way from sourpatch seedbank


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice natro. How'd you like dealing with sourpatch? Heard they dont update the stock too frequently, which is a shame since redeye has great gear. I believe i remember running some of their stuff when TDT was NGR. You testing the F2 locktite?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 27, 2015)

Beautiful  we got testers from almost every company on deez pages now!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 27, 2015)

Is it just me or did both our posts get deleted?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Is it just me or did both our posts get deleted?


Site is going full retard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Weird, I posted a reply to this thread earlier and it isn't here anymore. This is excting, I have heard a lot of great things about Red Eyed but also heard a few hermies. I am curious to see how these turn out, I have a whole bunch of DVG stuff to show off in the next couple months.


I heard hermies as well but I heard that with their mt.rainier (nl5x white lotus) crosses and that could just be the white honestly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I am pretty geeked, gonna be part of redeyed genetics new testing program.
> Also have their Keebler cookies and golden glue on the way from sourpatch seedbank


Nice,they do nice work...that Keebler cookies looks delicious


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)

Mt rainier



Locktite pheno 1 (gg4 pheno) a few days into flower



Locktite pheno 2 (mt rainier pheno ) 3 weeks into flower



Dog trap (uw purple x locktite) pheno 1. 3 1/2 weeks into flower



A pack of keeblur cookies


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Very nice natro. How'd you like dealing with sourpatch? Heard they dont update the stock too frequently, which is a shame since redeye has great gear. I believe i remember running some of their stuff when TDT was NGR. You testing the F2 locktite?


I like spsb, still very much a stoner run company sometimes lol. Talked to the owner Jay a little through instagram and seems like a cool guy. Their site does lag on updating stock, found out about the new redeyed strains they had cus @KhaliBudz mentioned it. Seems like most seeds sites that,are instagram based slack on site updates are d just post restock on insta. Kinda annoying but less so for me cus I have ig lol.

I am not testing the locktite f2, but I have a pack I plan to run. Not sure exactly what I will be testing but pretty sure it is locktite related. I am just excited because they are spitting out fire by the looks of it.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 27, 2015)

gotta jump on some of these strains i just got approved for a CC omg lol im gonna be sooo broke haha


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 3, 2016)

Got my golden glue and Keebler cookies from spsb yesterday along with some nice freebies. Pack of silver hawks by greenline and briolette by north coast genetix.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I am pretty geeked, gonna be part of redeyed genetics new testing program.
> Also have their Keebler cookies and golden glue on the way from sourpatch seedbank


Weird, I posted a reply to this thread earlier and it isn't here anymore. This is excting, I have heard a lot of great things about Red Eyed but also heard a few hermies. I am curious to see how these turn out, I have a whole bunch of DVG stuff to show off in the next couple months.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got my golden glue and Keebler cookies from spsb yesterday along with some nice freebies. Pack of silver hawks by greenline and briolette by north coast genetix.


i sent an email about my order with spsb and guy told me this " your package should be there in a day or two"... told me this on sat... like come on man if you have tracking numbers send them out? never sent me an email back either ? when i asked for tracking


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> i sent an email about my order with spsb and guy told me this " your package should be there in a day or two"... told me this on sat... like come on man if you have tracking numbers send them out? never sent me an email back either ? when i asked for tracking


Weird. I don't usually get a tracking number from them but they don't send it priority so I don't think they get tracking. I sum it up to just being free shipping, since like I said it's not priority mail. Maybe you could pay him the 5 bucks to send it priority and get tracking next time. 
I am not a huge fan of their shipping method either fwiw but free is free ya know


----------



## simpty (Jan 15, 2016)

Small box flat rate priority mail is $5.50 to ship anywhere in the USA. It includes tracking and $50 insurance. No need to charge more or ship different. Takes no more than 2-3 days to deliver. Includes HI. If it takes longer then usually the shipper delayed shipping.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 17, 2016)

got a freebie pack of kourtney luv with my last sourpatch order; strain sounds legit as fuk


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2016)

ran the northern light bx, shit was good.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 17, 2016)

Im diggin the Loctite by Red Eye, a buddy of mine went phenofishing and found a great keeper. Great smoke..


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 18, 2016)

Found my packs of Red's gear.  I should get cracking on these sometime...

Kobain Kush F1, Mt. Rainer F1, Pike Place Purps, Lithium OG, and Kourtney Luv.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 18, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Think you'll like the locktite… I smoked Red's keeper cut and it had all the characteristics folks like about the GG#4…


Ive been getting alot of positive feedback on Loctite. Im suprised there hasn't been more talk about it..


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jan 18, 2016)

I've got 1 each of locktite, green acres, cherry poppins and Keebler cookies, hoping to find a keeper or two out of each pack


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

where is all the love for red eyed?


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> where is all the love for red eyed?


Most likely on IG


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm about to run a Guard Dawg cross. Can anyone vouch for this strain? The genetics look ridiculous..


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jan 19, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I'm about to run a Guard Dawg cross. Can anyone vouch for this strain? The genetics look ridiculous..


Which cross are you going to run? That's what I can't decide now which strain to run. Idk if I want cookies, cherries, or green acres?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a guard dawg f3 in veg. It likes lots of root space.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 19, 2016)

Blowinsmoke77 said:


> Which cross are you going to run? That's what I can't decide now which strain to run. Idk if I want cookies, cherries, or green acres?



It's actually not a red eyed cross. It's from Greenpoint and the genetics are Stardawg x Guard Dawg.

Was just wondering what I should be looking for as far as phenos go.


----------



## Grojak (Jan 19, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Ive been getting alot of positive feedback on Loctite. Im suprised there hasn't been more talk about it..


There is in local circles I know testers have spread the word so folks are after this stuff… I was gifted a pack from Red but have yet to pot any, far too many beans far too little space..


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 19, 2016)

Grojak said:


> There is in local circles I know testers have spread the word so folks are after this stuff… I was gifted a pack from Red but have yet to pot any, far too many beans far too little space..


Yeah I know the feeling.. hard to keep up with all the strains out there. Well I'm giving Loctite a thumbs up


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> It's actually not a red eyed cross. It's from Greenpoint and the genetics are Stardawg x Guard Dawg.
> 
> Was just wondering what I should be looking for as far as phenos go.


guard dawg is abusive og x tres dawg 

star dawg is chem dawg x tres dawg 

tres dawg is chem dawg x chem dawg x afghani 1.


So you should see more of the chem dawg / tres dawg traits


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 22, 2016)

Well I guess since red eyed and grateful gardens are splitting I will be testing for grateful gardens technically and not red eyed genetics, not sure if it will be locktite crosses I test or what then, but shall be interesting


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Jan 22, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I guess since red eyed and grateful gardens are splitting I will be testing for grateful gardens technically and not red eyed genetics, not sure if it will be locktite crosses I test or what then, but shall be interesting


I have 4 packs of beans from red eyed, 3 of which are gratefuls creations. More than likely I will continue to follow gratefuls work just because of what I see on IG from him.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys just got on here for the first time in years and got caught up. Really appreciate the support from everyone here as we have been working hard over the last year and a half. Unfortunately grateful gardens is no longer with us. He bred some very nice lines and is starting his own deal. Wish him the best. However, I have some great projects in the works and have been pheno hunting for the better part of a year and have some great keepers selected to use in our future lines. Some of these include I95 from Money Mike, Tre StarDawg and DNLD from Top Dawg. I'm currently hunting through another large pheno hunt including alien, Rez, Dutchgrown, Jordan of the Islands, 3rd Gen, imperial genetics, and relentless genetics as well as some of our own like Epoxy OG. The majs have the Emerald City Cookies ( DHN Platinum Cookies x Locktite ) lines being bred to F2s as we speak. This is another project we have been working on for over a year and very excited to bring it out in 2016. These are cookies that dominate in yields and resin production, along with that classic cookie funk. Going to be a great year here and even though we have downsized our team to only Redeyednready and the Majestrals, we are now 100% family owned and operated. We are very excited about the future endeavors and invite you all to come along and enjoy the ride. Once again thank you for the continued support


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just put six locktite in some coco loco yesterday. All six had germed and had nice taproots.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Apr 12, 2016)

RedEyedNReady said:


> . The majs have the Emerald City Cookies ( DHN Platinum Cookies x Locktite ) lines being bred to F2s as we speak. This is another project we have been working on for over a year and very excited to bring it out in 2016. These are cookies that dominate in yields and resin production, along with that classic cookie funk. Going to be a great year here and even though we have downsized our team to only Redeyednready and the Majestrals, we are now 100% family owned and operated. We are very excited about the future endeavors and invite you all to come along and enjoy the ride. Once again thank you for the continued support


Very cool, I'm crossing your Loctite with GSC. I'm kinda waiting on a PGSC cut. I'm thinking of doing a similar project, the PGSC is better.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 13, 2016)

redeye 

if you are the same redeye that bought the expensive alien beans and made f2's i still have some of them

if its you that was kind of you..

all the best


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 19, 2016)

Has anyone run golden glue?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 24, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Has anyone run golden glue?


I have started some Golden Glue and Dog Trap seeds. I had 12/11 seeds sprout (one seed had 2 sprouts), of the golden glue and 10/11 of the dog traps sprouted.
I have a pack of 11 locktite's and a free 4 pack of Clementine X Tripoli wicked X locktite I plan to start after this first run of Red Eyed Genetics.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 14, 2016)

Where are all the Red-eyed pics?


----------



## Or coast med (Aug 15, 2016)

What seed bank is a good bank for buying red eyed genetics?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2016)

Oregon elite gets great reviews and they carry red-eyed @Or coast med 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds.903923/


----------



## Or coast med (Aug 15, 2016)

I am really interested in bloodhound but OES does not carry that strain


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

in still trying to decide which redeye strain id like to try........not much available atm


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 10, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have started some Golden Glue and Dog Trap seeds. I had 12/11 seeds sprout (one seed had 2 sprouts), of the golden glue and 10/11 of the dog traps sprouted.
> I have a pack of 11 locktite's and a free 4 pack of Clementine X Tripoli wicked X locktite I plan to start after this first run of Red Eyed Genetics.


 Red eyed used madds tripoliXclementine ? Or one of there own phenos of there own packs ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 11, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Red eyed used madds tripoliXclementine ? Or one of there own phenos of there own packs ?


I'm not sure if it was a result of some collaboration between the two companies. I never inquired with Red Eyed or Oregon Elite Seeds- (source of free seeds), about this cross. The cross sounds like it could be amazing! Gorilla powered grape orange dank sounds sick!

I am currently on week 3 of flower on my dogtrap and golden glue. The dogtrap have a moderate stretch and the golden glues have at least doubled in size, showing more of an og side than the heavy indica uw purple cross. No real terpene profile yet just a lite mocha smell to both.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 18, 2016)

Some pics of my Golden Glue and Dogtrap ladies at day 56 of flower.
I can guarantee they will be big yeilders. I'll find out soon enough how potent they are.
 
Here's my favorite lady dogtrap 3 times stretch and heavy! The others dogtrap s were shorter pheno, more Indica leaning. 
Some Golden glues
.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 23, 2016)

Kobain Kush F2's..smelled like coffee and gas, super dank


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

Just got my testers in today, wasn't aware I was getting 3 packs. I hope they don't expect me to get through these before winter lol, be lucky if I can get through them before I have to shut down for spring.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got my testers in today, wasn't aware I was getting 3 packs. I hope they don't expect me to get through these before winter lol, be lucky if I can get through them before I have to shit down for spring.


What strains are you testing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> What strains are you testing, if you don't mind me asking?


Emerald city cookies f2, dnld x Emerald city cookies and lemon og x emerald city cookies


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds awesome
Does the emerald city cookies have locktite in it?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds awesome
> Does the emerald city cookies have locktite in it?


I believe so but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 7, 2016)

I've seen the pics of the emerald city cookies on instagram, but I forgot the lineage. Looks like this will be their new flagship strain.
I hope you share the results with us.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 7, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds awesome
> Does the emerald city cookies have locktite in it?


They said it was Platinum GSC x Loctite. Its in the thread somewhere. 

I'm working on a similar project. I have femmed a PGSC and i'm going to dust a Loctite with it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 13, 2016)

My 2 frosty emerald city cookies f2 seedlings, these are gonna be watched closely. so far it looks like I am gonna get 10/11 germinated


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 13, 2016)

Gonna be testing two strains of the ECC crosses on my next run. Super stoked. Currently running Locktite right now and love it.

I got a hold of 

- ECC x DNLD
- ECC x I-95
- ECC Pheno #3 F2 
- ECC x Jew Gold

Also got contacted and told i might be getting the 

ECC x Tres Star Dawg
ECC x Purple Urkle 

since I had originally said I would love to test those. Either way if I get those or not i'm friggen stoked. 


Going with the I95 and DNLD for the first run of testers. 

Pretty much a dream come true lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 13, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> They said it was Platinum GSC x Loctite. Its in the thread somewhere.
> 
> I'm working on a similar project. I have femmed a PGSC and i'm going to dust a Loctite with it.


I've got some locktite vegging now. I think I will try and keep a male and female for the future.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Gonna be testing two strains of the ECC crosses on my next run. Super stoked. Currently running Locktite right now and love it.
> 
> I got a hold of
> 
> ...


I would like to be a tester  
I've never heard of I95 or DNLD. Do you have any info on those?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I would like to be a tester
> I've never heard of I95 or DNLD. Do you have any info on those?


They are topdawg strains, I don't know a lot about the i95 other than it is sought after. the dnld is unknown legendary x tresdawg


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I would like to be a tester
> I've never heard of I95 or DNLD. Do you have any info on those?



Yeah I-95 is Triangle Kush X (Legend OG x Stardawg ix2, Corey ix)

and DNLD is DNL (The Unknown Legendary) x Double Dawg

Pretty much highly coveted and shared by a small group - West Coast big hitting strains... feeling pretty honored to have them and will treat them with respect.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I-95 is Triangle Kush X (Legend OG x Stardawg ix2, Corey ix)
> 
> and DNLD is DNL (The Unknown Legendary) x Double Dawg
> 
> Pretty much highly coveted and shared by a small group - West Coast big hitting strains... feeling pretty honored to have them and will treat them with respect.


Didn't know the i95 had triangle in it. now you have me confused on the dnld though. cus I didn't know what that was till last week lol, saw a post on ig where majestral said it was legendary unknown x tresdawg


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Didn't know the i95 had triangle in it. now you have me confused on the dnld though. cus I didn't know what that was till last week lol, saw a post on ig where majestral said it was legendary unknown x tresdawg


Yeah i got that post as well but got a later message saying he was trying to find the people he had told the lineage to/sent the beans to cuz he had gotten it wrong. Apparently this is the correct lineage from Red himself.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 13, 2016)

I sent out some Elmers Glue GG4 x The White for lab testing.. on wednesday, I'll post the results here. 

I have both cuts, I just haven't smooshed them together. Saves me time from doing that.


----------



## deeproots74 (Nov 13, 2016)

You can get that new red-eyed genetics gear at oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## deeproots74 (Nov 14, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> View attachment 3830722
> 
> Seems about right i was hoping low 20's but thats ok..


Nice my man


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 14, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Nice my man


Wish I could include a terpene test, but its kinda spendy.


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 14, 2016)

Got a GoldenGlue hanging to dry as we speak.


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 14, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> View attachment 3830722
> 
> Seems about right i was hoping low 20's but thats ok..


Confused looking at results how Is total thc% lower then thca % ive havent seen that before.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 14, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> View attachment 3830722
> 
> Seems about right i was hoping low 20's but thats ok..


Isn't that some of relentless' gear? I've been meaning to give them a try.

I was wondering what the test set you back? I was thinking about getting a test with steep hill. I saw they had an office in Anchorage.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 14, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Got a GoldenGlue hanging to dry as we speak.


The Golden Glue is nice a lot of the Kosher shined through on mine, about the same potency, but much more resinous and heavy.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 14, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> View attachment 3830722
> 
> Seems about right i was hoping low 20's but thats ok..


how much was it to just do the potency test?


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 14, 2016)

Potency Test from Cannatest Anchorage = 80 $


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 14, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Isn't that some of relentless' gear? I've been meaning to give them a try.
> 
> I was wondering what the test set you back? I was thinking about getting a test with steep hill. I saw they had an office in Anchorage.


Dang you might be right, I'll delete it from the thread if its relentless gear.. Let me double check..


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 14, 2016)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> I sent out some Elmers Glue GG4 x The White for lab testing.. on wednesday, I'll post the results here.
> 
> I have both cuts, I just haven't smooshed them together. Saves me time from doing that.


My bad folks, that's Relentless Gear, not Red Eye. Test deleted.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2016)

Have TONS of shots of everything that's happening in the Redeyed world! no time for them all now, a little at a time . .. here are some Dog Trap shots (UW Purp x Locktite)


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Have TONS of shots of everything that's happening in the Redeyed world! no time for them all now, a little at a time . .. here are some Dog Trap shots (UW Purp x Locktite)
> View attachment 3840892


Looking good! I really like that strain.


----------



## majestral (Nov 29, 2016)

Here are some recent shots! here's a couple of the wicked glue, (Madd Farmers Clementine x Tripoli Wicked X Locktite )


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone run welchs grape??


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

These are my revegged dogtrap and golden glues @ day 31 of flower in an open bulb 1000w Hortilux hps vertical setup.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 12, 2017)

Locktite. My first indoor grow. Day 54.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 31, 2017)

Revive this thread


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 31, 2017)

only pic i got at the moment of one of my ECC F2 Pheno3 Testers . got 5 or 6 in flower at the moment. They are at day 30. This was taken at day 29 from flip. I'll get some better pics tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 31, 2017)

I have a Locktite keeper about 2 weeks from finish. I'll post a pic when she's done.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 31, 2017)

Also just put 4 i95xECC testers into flower like 3 days ago.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 31, 2017)

Sitting on packs of dogtrap and wicked glue. Want welchs wonder as well


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 1, 2017)

Took shots of 3 different Emerald City Cookie F2's I got going. Day 31


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 1, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Took shots of 3 different Emerald City Cookie F2's I got going. Day 31
> 
> View attachment 3953177 View attachment 3953178 View attachment 3953179


Looking good! Those girls are very developed for day 31. 
How long do you figure they'll go?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking good! Those girls are very developed for day 31.
> How long do you figure they'll go?


I agree, pretty blown away by how far along my whole tent is at day 31/32.

I don't see these going past 56-58 but we will see. The trichs don't lie.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 2, 2017)

Day 33 Ecc Pheno 3 F2


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 14, 2017)

My keeper pheno of Locktite f2 @ day 63, right before the chop.
I picked her for her potential breeding abilities.
I believe she leans heavy to her Northern Lights #5 ancestor.
She reminds me of the NL#5 I grew in the 90's on steroids! She practically drips in trichomes and is some BAMF smoke. I haven't taken her to 10 weeks but I believe she might knock an elephant out if you let her turn Amber. 
Here's some picks with a celebratory brew.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 16, 2017)

Some guy currently roiding out on me @ bigworms Instagram because I was skeptical that red's testers were being auctioned off. Take a look . Man just looking out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Some guy currently roiding out on me @ bigworms Instagram because I was skeptical that red's testers were being auctioned off. Take a look . Man just looking out.


Those tester packs should not of been pulled from his stash for auction, especially considering the fact that the Sour Tsu X Emerald City Cookies have not been released yet.
I feel that if you agree to test the beans and you don't, then you should send them back, so they can be sent to another tester.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 17, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Those tester packs should not of been pulled from his stash for auction, especially considering the fact that the Sour Tsu X Emerald City Cookies have not been released yet.
> I feel that if you agree to test the beans and you don't, then you should send them back, so they can be sent to another tester.


Pretty much exactly fucking this. I mean maybe he was given permission but bigworm didn't seem to know so I was pretty skeptical. Just trying to look out and not have shit get started. I know they had issues with testers in the past.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Pretty much exactly fucking this. I mean maybe he was given permission but bigworm didn't seem to know so I was pretty skeptical. Just trying to look out and not have shit get started. I know they had issues with testers in the past.


I've been sent Redeyed and Bigworm testers as freebies from a certain seedbank. I wouldn't feel bad about giving those away because I wasn't bound by an agreement.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 22, 2017)

James Bean just dropped some emerald city cookie crosses..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

I got several of these Emerald City Cookie F2s getting toward the end. This is day 60.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 29, 2017)

First Emerald City Cookies F2 tester to enter the 72hr darkroom. Pretty plant yet still the least impressive of the 5 so that says something. Lower than average yielders on most of them though.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 29, 2017)

Put a second one into the dark room .


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 30, 2017)

Another ECC F2 I almost threw in the dark room but decided to flush one more time. Chop in 4 days probably.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 1, 2017)

Third ECC going into the dark room. Think I have 2 more after this.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 4, 2017)

Shot of my mcfrosty ass Ecc x I-95 tester. It is throwing nanners but I'm gonna deal and keep an eye every couple days and pluck. It is just too beautiful to toss.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 7, 2017)

Gah damn.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Looking primo on those ecc


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looking primo on those ecc


Thanks man here is a pic of some f2's that just went into the cure jar.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 13, 2017)

reliableusaseedbank is running a buy 2 get 1 free from red eyed genetics. So I got Golden Glue and Emerald City Cookies with Locktite as the freebie. i think i will be happy with these since i was looking for a gg#4 cross.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm trying to decide between Bloodhound and Kobain Kush for my next run. I've had these seeds for a while. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 14, 2017)

Locktite week 8


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 24, 2017)

Couple updates on my ECC x I-95 tester that's spitting nanners but holy mchell!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 24, 2017)

Locktite f2 keeper pheno Run #3 Day 65 before chop.

This time grown under 2 1000 watt double ender HPS and with an increased ec of 1.6 in coco DTW using the Lucas formula. 

I'm getting new expressions in form and terpene profile from previous grows of the same cut. There's a ChemDawg swamp gas odor that's dominating any sweet lemon and hashy white lotus or bubble gummy Northern lights affy smells that existed before.
   
It's going to be a big harvest!
Some of these holy f'ing resin covered clusters are as large as my forearm and I've got fairly big arms, lol.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 12, 2017)

Just trimmed my first Emerald City Cookie x i-95 testers. Had some nanner issues and timer issues at the end. But still came out pretty sexy.


----------



## majestral (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a couple shots of the blueberry iced cream (blue magoo x ECC) gotta come check in every now and then! and Thanks for all the support! Got some awesome shots of what we're working next!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2017)

mighty fine lookin gear on this page!...anyone know where the best places to pickup Redeye these days?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Locktite f2 keeper pheno Run #3 Day 65 before chop.
> 
> This time grown under 2 1000 watt double ender HPS and with an increased ec of 1.6 in coco DTW using the Lucas formula.
> 
> ...


damn that Locktite is going into my heavy yielding/early finishing pollen chuck for sure now, had another GG#4 cross for the job but your Locktite has sealed the deal...nice work!


----------



## majestral (Aug 29, 2017)

greencropper said:


> mighty fine lookin gear on this page!...anyone know where the best places to pickup Redeye these days?


You can pick up our gear from Jamesbeancompany Reliableusaseedbank or greenlineorganics seed bank here in the states, they all have web sites, oh, and you will love the locktite!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2017)

majestral said:


> You can pick up our gear from Jamesbeancompany Reliableusaseedbank or greenlineorganics seed bank here in the states, they all have web sites, oh, and you will love the locktite!


thanks bro, that Locktite will have her genes spread well for sure!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 29, 2017)

majestral said:


> You can pick up our gear from Jamesbeancompany Reliableusaseedbank or greenlineorganics seed bank here in the states, they all have web sites, oh, and you will love the locktite!



Locktite was the first plant I grew. Yes. You will love it.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 21, 2017)

greencropper said:


> mighty fine lookin gear on this page!...anyone know where the best places to pickup Redeye these days?


Just placed my 1st order with glo yesterday they have a sale on redeyed


----------



## ray098 (Oct 2, 2017)

I got my bird seeds from glo took about a week


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I got my bird seeds from glo took about a week


You got to love GLO's prices.


----------



## ray098 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah they have great prices picked up tree spirit for 40 bucks


----------



## hantastic1 (Oct 2, 2017)

2 years ago, i grew out green acres, kourtney luv and mt rainier from seed, but im not growing them anymore. they were just basic bud, nothing special


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

Pretty Quiet, anybody running RedEyed right now?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 26, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Pretty Quiet, anybody running RedEyed right now?


I've still have a Locktite cut I keep around and have a pack of Emerald City Cookies going @ week 3 flower.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've still have a Locktite cut I keep around and have a pack of Emerald City Cookies going @ week 3 flower.


Cool, I'm popping some soon. Working into rotation Blueberry Ice Cream, Emerald City Cookies, Locktite. I'm committing to grabbing some pollen for choice males and testing and cutting females.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 26, 2018)

Well you got 3 solid options. Was a tester for the ECC line and aside from one line that didn't get released those things were beautiful. Didn't run the one that came to be blueberry iced cream but what I saw from other growers was phenomenal. 

Locktite was the first plant I ever grew and I loved it. Would love to give it a second run since I'm a 1000% better grower now. 


Underground Scientist said:


> Cool, I'm popping some soon. Working into rotation Blueberry Ice Cream, Emerald City Cookies, Locktite. I'm committing to grabbing some pollen for choice males and testing and cutting females.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 9, 2018)

A friend of mine started 2 packs about 2 weeks ago. 17 came up.

He says so far they all look good.

They seem to have a bit of leaf size shape variation so far. Hoping to maybe get 9 females, and hopefully a keeper.

I'm hoping it can replace several different strains that my friend, and our other friend can replace as weve been looking for something special that will both put out huge production, and exceptional strength. Not just really, really good. But so good it makes you ponder and say why in the world would I keep these other plants, when I can use the space for this 1 plant.

I had such a strain back in the 90s, but I got busted/ratted out by a partner, by the Feds and lost all my genetics. They got me with 1000 clones. I had 500, and partner I gave 500 to take to his farm, and was going to give him the other 500 when he came back for them.

I did from 97-2001 in federal prison, got out on Supervised Release from 2002 -2007, got a violation, and went back until Dec 2009. I had 8.5 yeas SR. More than anybody at the prison in Summit Ky. For just weed, and no violence, or weapons. I got credited with being the mastermind. He got supervised release and his charges dropped if he stayed out of trouble for 3 years. He was 70 years old. I was 39.

My sentence was Mandatory Minimum of 10-life, and $3- $5,000,000 fine. Which was waived.

I had the original Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1. RKS, Nevils Hashplant. Nevils LTD Release NL5 x Haze, Nevils 88 G13 x Hashplant,.

The best of it was a cross of NL5/Hz x Hashplant x Sk1 and is still better than anything Ive come across in over $15,000USD++ of buying seeds in the last 9 years, and when I was out from 2002-2007 I was also looking for as good of genetics as what I originally had, and when I got a violation, the cops got $5,000 worth of seeds. I was also a mod for Dan Van Pot when he left BCBD because they ripped him off, so he left them 1 of the prize winning clones he won for God Bud Best Indica, BUT TOOK the Male, so everything since has had the Non Original Male Hashplant of some kind for seeds vs Dan who had the original. I think he got out of his trouble, but lost his genetics. He had Pure Rhino. Not White. But Pure. HE said it was of African origian. Short thin leaf. It was a short squat bush, with rock hard buds, and narrow leaves.

Also during the 2002-2007 I didn't smoke, and had my buddies test for me.

Dan got busted in 2006, and they took all his seeds. I was also a mod at Serious Seeds in 2006. Their AAK is nothing like it was in the 90s. 2000s was ok stuff, but I hear right after I went back in on violation, they lost the orginal genetics.

The Sensi Seeds NL5 in the mid 2000s was also still really good shit too, but was also lost, and if you look they still advertise with the Cup like they Won with, but No Longer advertise as NL5. Its just NL now, and has 3 NLs in it. 1 2 5, and isn't anything like 5 was.

Their Mr Nice is also not the same. Sk1. Same. Afghani #1 was complete junk verses the mid 2000s even. We just ran 4 packs, and 000000 keepers. Mid 2000s stuff was still really good.

But Ive got high hopes for the ECC, and some Dominion Seed Company Granny Skunk, Sis Skunk, Dominion Skunk, and
Coastal Seeds Puck Yeah. Heirloom NL1 x Puck ( Skelly Hashplant )

Dominion has the Old Super Sativa Seed Club.... SSSC Sk1, Skelly Hashplant, VA Chemdog91, Chems Sis, VA Afghani.

I also got the RedEyed Tree Spirit as a Freebie, and am really interested in them. Any Reports???


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> A friend of mine started 2 packs about 2 weeks ago. 17 came up.
> 
> He says so far they all look good.
> 
> ...


Sad story indeed! I've got a Locktite cut I hope to do some legit crosses with.
I've grown Golden Glue and Dogtrap as well. Dogtrap is my favorite.
I currently have a pack of Emerald City Cookies 4 females on about their 5th week and let me tell you that they are weird. Displaying funky bud structure and mutated leaves. I hope they pull through.
I have 3 Tree Spirit on about week 7 and they are shaping into some nice plants.

Tree Spirit


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 9, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Well you got 3 solid options. Was a tester for the ECC line and aside from one line that didn't get released those things were beautiful. Didn't run the one that came to be blueberry iced cream but what I saw from other growers was phenomenal.
> 
> Locktite was the first plant I ever grew and I loved it. Would love to give it a second run since I'm a 1000% better grower now.


They're Starting, 4 of each. Next to these JOTI God's AK-47.

 

I got an extra bean of each RedEyed, so they are entrants in the 12/12 from Seed Party Cup Competition. Two separate comps actually.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 10, 2018)

majestral said:


> Here's a couple shots of the blueberry iced cream (blue magoo x ECC) gotta come check in every now and then! and Thanks for all the support! Got some awesome shots of what we're working next! View attachment 4001676 View attachment 4001677 View attachment 4001678 View attachment 4001679 View attachment 4001680 View attachment 4001681


Wow!
Those are beautiful!!!
So was the flavor grape and blueberry jam ice cream??


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have 3 Tree Spirit on about week 7 and they are shaping into some nice plants.
> 
> Tree Spirit
> View attachment 4087158 View attachment 4087159


What's the smell/aroma like on the Tree Spirit!? Any Pine, or fuel? ( I hate fuel/diesel).

Description says "like chewing on a pine cone" so I pulled the trigger and bought 2 packs. I'm hoping it's REAL HEAVY on pinene terpene.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> What's the smell/aroma like on the Tree Spirit!? Any Pine, or fuel? ( I hate fuel/diesel).
> 
> Description says "like chewing on a pine cone" so I pulled the trigger and bought 2 packs. I'm hoping it's REAL HEAVY on pinene terpene.


1 female is very gassy fuel like a chemdog cross but not OG, similar to some I found in Locktite. The other 2 are slightly sweet pine with an acrid Afghan smell.
They have a bit to go, so things may change a bit.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. Let me know the end result if possible as I will be watching, I have 3 packs of Tree Spirit coming...I may have jumped the gun.

Locktite appears to have lemon/diesel terpenes...which has me worried.

Hopefully, the pinene starts kicking in even more as they fatten up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

Tree Spirits are coming down in about a week.
Here's a close up of some Locktite I dry trimmed yesterday.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 15, 2018)

Frosty Stuff! 

Looking forward to hearing a little more on the Tree Spirit once it's dried and cured.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks KILLER !!!!!!

Ive got 2 packs Locktite, and 1 pack Mt Goji in the mail. Will be here Sat. Don't know when they'll be grown, but more photos like that, and it may be sooner, than later.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

Emerald City Cookies 
Week 7.
 

Tree Spirit week 8


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Looks KILLER !!!!!!
> 
> Ive got 2 packs Locktite, and 1 pack Mt Goji in the mail. Will be here Sat. Don't know when they'll be grown, but more photos like that, and it may be sooner, than later.


I really like the Locktite. These and the Locktite's available for the last couple of years are F2's of their original line. Supposedly their are higher terpene expressions in the F2's but less of the hybrid vigor and f1 homogyny.
I initially found 2 keepers out of the pack, but I lost my favorite.

I'm keeping this one around for breeding.

I've grown a small population of f1 crosses of her and she seems to significantly increase the yield of the donor parent, in the cross, but has not increased the frost levels significantly.
I plan to reverse her and see what she does in a cross as a pollen donor. If I don't care for the results I may try the S1 generation or attempt a back cross.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm vegging in a newer, larger space...but it took my RE beans a few extra days to germ than my Peak stuff, and I had to help pop off bean husks. 11 ot of 12 so far...they better all pop because 100% is my standard in direct soil planting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I'm vegging in a newer, larger space...but it took my RE beans a few extra days to germ than my Peak stuff, and I had to help pop off bean husks. 11 ot of 12 so far...they better all pop because 100% is my standard in direct soil planting.


I also plant direct to soil, or soil-less in my case, and do remember getting about 10 out of 12 beans to pop from the ECC.
I only ended up with 4 females and only 1 looks acceptable, but not ideal. Will have to wait and see, she might turn epic, in the next few weeks.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I also plant direct to soil, or soil-less in my case, and do remember getting about 10 out of 12 beans to pop from the ECC.
> I only ended up with 4 females and only 1 looks acceptable, but not ideal. Will have to wait and see, she might turn epic, in the next few weeks.


I'm in this to hunt and work the genetics. It sounds like it's needed.

It's funny because I'm down to 1 not germed yet, and it's ECC.

I promise to do them justice.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 16, 2018)

Out of 12, 2 Locktite sprouted 1 day in advance.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 16, 2018)

My buddy got 17 out of 20 of the ECC to come up in Promix BX, and it was also a little cool. Were happy.

Theyre now at around 2.5 weeks, and doing well. Definite structural variations visible. Leaf patterns different. But all growing very vigorously. 
Hopefully if its 50/50 M/F, if he gets 8 Females hopefully 1 will be a keeper. I really like to go through at least 50 females.
We went through over 100 Mr Nice Super Sliver Haze F2 females to find 1. Weve been growing it for 4 years now.

Havent found anything to beat I yet. Probably been through 40 strains. Can easily get 22oz in 20 gallons Promix BX and 1 x 1000w Hortilux HPS every 63-70 days.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 16, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My buddy got 17 out of 20 of the ECC to come up in Promix BX, and it was also a little cool. Were happy.
> 
> Theyre now at around 2.5 weeks, and doing well. Definite structural variations visible. Leaf patterns different. But all growing very vigorously.
> Hopefully if its 50/50 M/F, if he gets 8 Females hopefully 1 will be a keeper. I really like to go through at least 50 females.
> ...


An ounce dried per Trade Gallon...that's like my standard I want to meet.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ive found other than the right strain, you need strong light, and great air flow. I train the plants so they grow horizontally, and grow into a hedge. I usually don't grow them straight up. I also shake them, and mess with each individual branch, and growing tip up to a point, and then I just leave them alone. I do not top them ever. Ive found that sets them back 2 weeks. It may be ok if you give them the extra time for the 2 new shoots to grow as large as the original growing tip, and then make up for the lost veg time. That works, but reduces harvests per year.

I also have fans going 24 hours a day. Even when lights out. Temps range from 75-84 at the canopy.and good fresh air flow. That's it.

Actually to get really technical.

I use 3.8 cu/ft bales of Promix BX. Which in reality is 28.4259 gallons of Medium.

I get 2 x 20 gallon totes and a couple 5 gallon buckets left over, which also in reality, is no where near 5 gallons of soil.

But in the 20 gallon containers Its actually closer to 10-11 gallons of actual Medium.

I just use 20 gallons loosely, as I use a 20 gallon tote, and fill it to the max, which really incorrectly inflates the amount of actual Medium.

So I'm getting closer to 2oz per actual gallon of Medium.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Feb 19, 2018)

Just seen their canon beach cookies on IG. My god, they are beautiful. Considering getting some. Anyone run these yet?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 19, 2018)

Smoking Loon said:


> Just seen their canon beach cookies on IG. My god, they are beautiful. Considering getting some. Anyone run these yet?


lol, stuff on there looks killer. I got Emerald City Cookies, Blueberry Iced Cream, and Locktite. I'd like to get some Tree Spirit, Canon Beach Cookies, and Welch's Wonder


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

I went with #Labyrinthseedco on Instagram for my last Red Eyed purchase. I bought 2 ECC, 1 Cannon Beach Cookies and 1 Dawg Lb. They have a buy 2 from the Emerald Cookies line and get a free pack of Locktite or Tree Spirit.
I wanted both.

They're also on labyrinthseedco.com for the non Instagram people.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went with #Labyrinthseedco on Instagram for my last Red Eyed purchase. I bought 2 ECC, 1 Cannon Beach Cookies and 1 Dawg Lb. They have a buy 2 from the Emerald Cookies line and get a free pack of Locktite or Tree Spirit.
> I wanted both.
> 
> They're also on labyrinthseedco.com for the non Instagram people.


Yeah, But James Bean is in the Brotherhood...lol...and he's great in my book.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Yeah, But James Bean is in the Brotherhood...lol...and he's great in my book.


Which brotherhood do you speak of?
I went with these guys because JB didn't have any free Locktite or Dawg Lb at the time.

Red Eyed fully endorses these guys as well.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's a 3 Strain Batch of 12:

 

Selection Needed.


Bakersfield said:


> Which brotherhood do you speak of?
> I went with these guys because JB didn't have any free Locktite or Dawg Lb at the time.
> 
> Red Eyed fully endorses these guys as well.


lol, they are just great to deal with and the buy 2 get one deal is for Locktite or Tree Spirit.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 19, 2018)

I was just on james bean. I was thinking of ordering the welches wonder, ecc, with loctite as a freebie. I emailed then per their site instructions. Anyone know if they do mail order?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 19, 2018)

They will send you the address for where to send Cash, or Blank MO.

Email them, and tell them what you want. Then send a letter detailing what you want with the Cash/MO.

I bought 1 Locktite x Mt Goji, and got another Locktite for free. I previously bought the ECC, and got the Pine Soul freebie.

I gave my buddy the 2 packs of ECC, and they are around 2.5 - 3 weeks. And look good. Some variation, and they look good. Got 17 out of 20 to come up, but could have probably done better, but it got a bit cool. 65 degrees. 17s good. Maybe 8-9 females, and a nice keeper hopefully.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

I just harvested my Tree Spirit.
These were from a free pack of 5 seeds that I was given by Oregon Elite Seeds with an order.

I'm not picking up much in the way of pine or pinesol but mostly a gassy like odor, like the way the CO2 gas smells.when homebrewing an IPA.

Not super loud and similar to my Locktite keeper.

I will certainly be growing out my free pack.

Sorry about the name tags. Its how i can keep track of what's what when I'm snapping away.


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just harvested my Tree Spirit.
> These were from a free pack of 5 seeds that I was given by Oregon Elite Seeds with an order.
> 
> I'm not picking up much in the way of pine or pinesol but mostly a gassy like odor, like the way the CO2 gas smells.when homebrewing an IPA.
> ...


Thanks Bakersfield for the terpene report on the Tree Spirit. Been waiting eagerly to hear your take on Tree Spirit. That's a great name for a strain....'Tree Spirit'...

All your grows look top notch...beautiful...very frosty indeed!

I'm gonna keep a close eye out for future Red Eye Genetics strains. 

I'd be interested in trying some of the gear which doesn't have the fuel/diesel terpenes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

Veritas et Sapientia said:


> Thanks Bakersfield for the terpene report on the Tree Spirit. Been waiting eagerly to hear your take on Tree Spirit. That's a great name for a strain....'Tree Spirit'...
> 
> All your grows look top notch...beautiful...very frosty indeed!
> 
> ...


I recommend you try the Dogtrap. Not very fuely in my opinion. With pine and hints of grape and candy.
Very Dank!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> They will send you the address for where to send Cash, or Blank MO.
> 
> Email them, and tell them what you want. Then send a letter detailing what you want with the Cash/MO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up man. I've been buying a lot of seeds lately. It's hard not to when you keep coming across so many sweet stains.


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I recommend you try the Dogtrap. Not very fuely in my opinion. With pine and hints of grape and candy.
> Very Dank!


I'll put it on the list which is growing by the minute. 

My Garden isn't big enough to run all these strains. I want to try them ALL!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Some other stuff you should try. I bought 4 packs each, and will start some in about a month. Actually Ill give them to my buddy to run.
Available at SeedsHereNow.

Dominion Seed Company.

Dominion Skunk
VA Chemdog91 x SSSC Sk1 x Skelly Hash Plant x SSSC Sk1.

SSSC stands for Super Sativa Seed Club, and was a company in the 80s that had killer genes, and these have been kept and retained by VA/DD. This is NOT the same Skunk everyone else has. This 1 is 2/3 Sativa, just like the original, and does have some Pole Cat Phenos. Look em up.

Granny Skunk.. Sold Out for the moment.
VA Afghani x Skelly Hash Plant x SSSC Sk1. 83% Indica.

Sis Skunk
Chems Sister ( 1994/6? ) x Skelly Hash Plant x SSSC Sk1

Coastal Seed Company
Puck Yeah.
Heirloom NL1 ( Better than NL5 ) x Puck.... Also known as the Skelly Cut.

The Skelly is the most sought after of ALL of the Hashplant cuts.

I believe it is a Lebanese x Afghan. From 1980s.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just harvested my Tree Spirit.
> These were from a free pack of 5 seeds that I was given by Oregon Elite Seeds with an order.
> 
> I'm not picking up much in the way of pine or pinesol but mostly a gassy like odor, like the way the CO2 gas smells.when homebrewing an IPA.
> ...


Looks nice and chunky!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 25, 2018)

About Day 8, 100% Germination.

Bottom row all Locktite, all pretty strong.

Upper Left, Emerald City Cookies, upper left a runt.

Upper Right, Blueberry Iced Cream, lower left a runt.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> About Day 8, 100% Germination.
> 
> Bottom row all Locktite, all pretty strong.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I just ordered locktite, tree spirit, and ecc today. Keep posting progress I'd love to see it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> About Day 8, 100% Germination.
> 
> Bottom row all Locktite, all pretty strong.
> 
> ...


I'm not sold on the genetics of the ECC.
One female from the pack im growing looks acceptable, but nothing special, while the rest appear to be inbred and mutated.

Locktite is solid from my experience.
I do have another pack of ECC, but it may never get grown unless they absolutely blow me away once smoked.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 25, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, I just ordered locktite, tree spirit, and ecc today. Keep posting progress I'd love to see it.


Will Do, I'm running another batch of 12 right after this to see what I find. Probably on a 4-5 week lag.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> About Day 8, 100% Germination.
> 
> Bottom row all Locktite, all pretty strong.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants.
I'm curious, is that perlite on the top of your soil?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice looking plants.
> I'm curious, is that perlite on the top of your soil?


I had a few fungus gnats, sticky traps kept them at bay, but I'd see 4 or 5 buzzing around. So I got a bag of Gnat Nix by Growstone which is supposed to make it inhospitable, and I mixed 1 Tbsp of Diatomaceous Earth per 16oz cup of Nix, moistened and mixed well. That DE kills em when they try to climb through. I put it on 3-4 days ago I think, and I'm not seeing them around at all now, but time will tell.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 2, 2018)

Anybody seen #crownroyal on REG's IG account? Where are those beans?

So far, Those Locktite beans are aggressive.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 2, 2018)

4 Days after last update


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm ready to harvest these Emerald City Cookies.
These were zero vegged straight to flower and are dwarves, but I did this same grow style with Tree Spirit and they stretched a load.
One plant I would consider a keeper (depending on smoke).

Keeper pheno
  

The others


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Both look great.

Does your ECC smell like Mint??

My buddies 17 non sexed plants at 4 weeks already reek of mint.

Cant wait for a smoke report.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Both look great.
> 
> Does your ECC smell like Mint??
> 
> ...


So I've kind of narrowed the smells down to mothballs, rubber and baked cookies on the ECC. 
The Tree Spirit and ECC have a heavy hash like smoke. The Tree Spirit does have a pine flavor as well and The ECC is more sweet and earthy.
They're both great smoke, but the ECC is more couchlocky.
I definitely preferred trimming the ECC over the Tree Spirit.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 17, 2018)

Locktite is continuing to look like a nice plant. Vigorous, skunky stem rubs. Topped once and beginning training at 4 weeks.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 1, 2018)

Emerald City Cookies x Blueberry Iced Cream...Beans in the Oven


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Was at my friends the other day, and got a whiff of 7 ECC in veg, and they smell heavily of Mint.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 15, 2018)

Flipping 3 Blueberry Iced Cream and 1 Locktite


----------



## kona gold (Apr 15, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Flipping 3 Blueberry Iced Cream and 1 Locktite
> 
> View attachment 4122682


My blueberry ice creams are some of my favorites in veg right now.
Your are much larger! Mine still young.
But they have such a great compact structure, and smell amazingly strong!
Did yours start out that way when they were young?

Couple of different phenos, but some have extremely fat leaves.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> My blueberry ice creams are some of my favorites in veg right now.
> Your are much larger! Mine still young.
> But they have such a great compact structure, and smell amazingly strong!
> Did yours start out that way when they were young?
> ...


They were small compared to my Locktites (front 4), they are in the middle area mixed with ECC. This was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 12, 2018)

My locktite exploded in growth compared to my other strains. Popping some astrodawg cross in next few days. Golden glue is one of my fav. I made me some fem knots got tired of cloning lol

Goldenglue last round which was freebie at one point n Oregon elite still has. Hard to believe.

Top pic locktite 3 week veg. Bottom recent golden grow. Hoping the astrodawg cross do well.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 23, 2018)

Locktite - Represent 

In a 3 gallon fabric pot


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 23, 2018)

This Blueberry Iced Cream is pretty glorious though, un-topped


----------



## Lurpin (May 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> This Blueberry Iced Cream is pretty glorious though, un-topped
> 
> View attachment 4140432 View attachment 4140433


What's the aroma on the blueberry ice cream? Does it carry over to the taste?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's the aroma on the blueberry ice cream? Does it carry over to the taste?


I Haven't Tasted it Yet.

First Run

2 Phenos


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I Haven't Tasted it Yet.
> 
> First Run
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful man.


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
> View attachment 4104085


That is just fucking beautiful. #growboner


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

This is our very first harvest hydroponic dwc SuperNova strain, been curing a little over 2 weeks now. Filled with red hairs buzz is super heavy narcotic outerbody with a side of creativity for your munchies....make any sense?lol eyes turn straight bloodshot just some really narcotic shit we along with family and friends were extremely impressed with the potency of this strain. SuperNova is some grade A shit!


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

SuperNova a.k.a. Chronic. Apologies lol


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

Man the buds pictured on this forum are just simply stunning. So beautiful. Taking notes day by day thank you to all who share respectful criticism and ideas or fixes, really helps newbies like myself. Dad has been growing since the 70s had a big hand in guidance counseling during the grow. Thank you OG's


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

jdVICK said:


> Man the buds pictured on this forum are just simply stunning. So beautiful. Taking notes day by day thank you to all who share respectful criticism and ideas or fixes, really helps newbies like myself. Dad has been growing since the 70s had a big hand in guidance counseling during the grow. Thank you OG's


This website is exactly where I started 10 years ago. I had help from family as well. I lurked for a while before posting. Welcome to rollitup, and happy growing bro.


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

Appreciate you Lurpin got sucked in pretty easily seems like every discussion about virtually any topic serves up ALOT of priceless information. Call me SpongeBrain!


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
> View attachment 4104085


I'm sorry but this forum needs a *BeautifulBudsSpotted* award, cause these girls look award winning. Fucking beautiful man I need to stress how many times I've scrolled across these and stopped and gazed for a while. Simply stunning


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2018)

Close up of that ECC leaning BBIC pheno


----------



## jdVICK (Jun 3, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Close up of that ECC leaning BBIC pheno
> 
> View attachment 4145726


That's a work of art sir. Pretty


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 13, 2018)

Blueberry Iced Cream Harvest Pic


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 13, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Blueberry Iced Cream Harvest Pic
> 
> View attachment 4150353


Looking good! Nice job sir.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 2, 2018)

Locktite 2 gal. Week 7


----------



## kona gold (Jul 3, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Blueberry Iced Cream Harvest Pic
> 
> View attachment 4150353


I think we need an update and smoke report!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 4, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I think we need an update and smoke report!


Awesome Smoke!!

Beautiful, Dense, Sticky Nugs

Great Smell

Clearing way to make this a staple in the tent. 

Smoked with a buddy whose usually anxious AF, and he was amazed at the high, grabbed my arm and said it was awesome he could talk to me like normal...haha.

We we're talking up a storm, a pretty social smoke, and I showed him we only smoked a quarter of a J...lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 4, 2018)

Locktite was kinda a bitch to trim, and is like a cat piss/mothball smell. Smell knocks you back. Super sticky, still testing the smoke. It was crazy frosty. I'm doing some crosses with it to see what happens.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 4, 2018)

I think I need some of that blueberry ice cream in my life.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Awesome Smoke!!
> 
> Beautiful, Dense, Sticky Nugs
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Do you think you could go into more detail about the smells and flavors?


----------



## jnkinc (Jul 23, 2018)

Haven't been on here for a hell of a long time. But just got some new Red Eye stuff and wondering if anyone has tried these out yet?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 31, 2018)

jnkinc said:


> Haven't been on here for a hell of a long time. But just got some new Red Eye stuff and wondering if anyone has tried these out yet?


Both fire!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Dead thread but I'm going to post here anyway. 
Starting a pack of Tree Spirit tomorrow.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Dead thread but I'm going to post here anyway.
> Starting a pack of Tree Spirit tomorrow.
> View attachment 4286626


What's the parents?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> What's the parents?


Its Goji Og (Pinesoul cut) X Locktite


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Its Goji Og (Pinesoul cut) X Locktite


Well I'm intrigued and will be following along


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Well I'm intrigued and will be following along


If you search back a few pages, you can find some pictures of a couple of Tree Spirit freebies I grew. They did not disappoint.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

This thread small I'm sure I'll find them


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
> View attachment 4104085




Bro seriously wow absolutely incredible!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Bro seriously wow absolutely incredible!


Thank You, I tried to regenerate that Emerald City Cookie plant, but it wouldn't come back.
It was the only keeper in the pack and it slipped away.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank You, I tried to regenerate that Emerald City Cookie plant, but it wouldn't come back.
> It was the only keeper in the pack and it slipped away.


Couldn't like that post. sorry for your loss. What's your technique for revegging?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Couldn't like that post. sorry for your loss. What's your technique for revegging?


If I reveg, I try not to run them completely to maturity. I'll leave all the larf with fan leaves on and give them a good shot of nitrogen and put them into 24 hour light.
Usually works, but occasionally the roots rot away, probably over wet.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> If I reveg, I try not to run them completely to maturity. I'll leave all the larf with fan leaves on and give them a good shot of nitrogen and put them into 24 hour light.
> Usually works, but occasionally the roots rot away, probably over wet.


Thanks I've never attempted a revegging but I want to get somewhat of an idea on it. I plan on doing extensive research on it in case I find that one in future gear


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Dead thread but I'm going to post here anyway.
> Starting a pack of Tree Spirit tomorrow.
> View attachment 4286626


I'll be watching these, I have a pack in the fridge. I haven't got around to mine, should have some fat calyx's and pine smells huh?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> If I reveg, I try not to run them completely to maturity. I'll leave all the larf with fan leaves on and give them a good shot of nitrogen and put them into 24 hour light.
> Usually works, but occasionally the roots rot away, probably over wet.


Less power to the lights for the first few weeks seems to help too, I use an old shitty blurple until I see good bit of funky growth.


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 25, 2019)

Tree Spirit I hunted in a super small container. I have yet to run her to her true potential.

How is it?.... Description... the exact same as the breeder description.


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'll be watching these, I have a pack in the fridge. I haven't got around to mine, should have some fat calyx's and pine smells huh?


Clementine on the inhale, completely overwhelmed by pinecone (exactly like smelling the inside of a pinecone would taste) on the exhale with a slight hint of pine.

INSANELY AMAZING medicinal properties. <3

^That was Pheno #2 of the two females I found. I think I found 3 males. Still have the rest of the pack.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2019)

Joint Monster said:


> Clementine on the inhale, completely overwhelmed by pinecone (exactly like smelling the inside of a pinecone would taste) on the exhale with a slight hint of pine.
> 
> INSANELY AMAZING medicinal properties. <3
> 
> ^That was Pheno #2 of the two females I found. I think I found 3 males. Still have the rest of the pack.


Very nice, thanks for tagging me so I could see.

How many days from flip?


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, thanks for tagging me so I could see.
> 
> How many days from flip?


Somewhere around 60 days, I'd have to check my notes for exact timing.

I seeded the bottom half of this one, then it was lacking on K. So really sub-par on the first run.

After a few bags it's like someone walked up behind you, and hit you with a Tranquilizer.... *AHHH* Complete relaxation, all your pain and muscles just melt.

When I crack the jar its a real rubbery smell, like the inside of a pinecone. Interestingly enough, during veg she had a very strong orange-pinesol smell, which completely disappeared upon harvest.

It actually gives me a body buzz, which is quite rare even with good strains. And it sort of leaves you a little wobbly, like you were drinking some strong IPA. GREAT night time meds!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 26, 2019)

Joint Monster said:


> Somewhere around 60 days, I'd have to check my notes for exact timing.
> 
> I seeded the bottom half of this one, then it was lacking on K. So really sub-par on the first run.
> 
> ...


Awesome, sounds like I need to run these soon. I've had a few stains in the past make me feel like I was losing my balance like that, lol.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 2, 2019)

Bluemagoxastrodawg day 45 cherryberry blast


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 2, 2019)

Chem91xlocktite 33 days 2 phenos


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 4, 2019)

Bluemaggoxastrodawg @redeyedgenetics day 47. Fattening up dense terpy queen. Cherryberrysourgas


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 4, 2019)

Chem91xlocktite @redeyedgenetics day 35 beastly girl! Lemonlime gas!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Looks great!

I had a bunch of Redeye Genetics beans last year, along with some Coastal seed gear, and some others, and lost most all of it to some dreaded Purple Bacterial Virus that's been reported to be going around for some years now. It never happens inside, and many believe it to be what is called a Phytoplasma, and is caused by bugs, leafhoppers being one.

But it sucks I/we lost my Redeye stuff, because they were really really nice looking plants in veg.

I may have to get some more of their gear to run inside. Yours looks really good!!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 4, 2019)

Redeyed is very underrated breeder. Grew lots of their genetics. The astrodawg crosses are so tasty! Awesome terps. This chem91xloctite is a tester but I fill they will release it. The bluemagooxastrodawg too. Their prices are very reasonable. Plus free packs all the time.

Some of my favs, golden glue, loctite, dog trap, blueberry ice cream, gta, many more of the new ones should be fire. They have a choctite fem line coming out soon. It should be interesting! Thanks all strains are usually easy to grow, average yields n potency. 

That was a ripper losing all your plants. I’m very careful now with being sterile as possible. I spray 90% alcohol mix with water on everything. Except the plant. Maybe it doesn’t help, but it sure hasn’t hurt.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 5, 2019)

Bluemagooxastrodawg redeyedgenetics flush mode. Frosty n dense. Sweet cherry berry gas! Day 48


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 6, 2019)

Crownroyalxlocktite day 34 redeyedgenetics. Spicy garlicy nose. Never topped veg 3 weeks. Going to have some clubs!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 6, 2019)

Fems I made from redeyedgenetics astrodawgbx xtrestardawgxgg4 34 days stacking hard call her DD very terpy cherry/lemon gas!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 8, 2019)

Pheno 2 Chem91xlocktite redeyedgenetics lemonylime gas this phen very little leaf from start. Fans a very narrow and far n few. Zoom you can see them. Stacking heavy day 42

Pheno 2 looks very different larger leaves, more leaf. Stacking great , yet has same nose as pheno 2


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 9, 2019)

Bluemagooxastrodawg tester. Dense n frosty st day 52. Cherries berries with sweet gas.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2019)

Bluemaggoxastrodawg day 54 @redeyedgenetics very dense, fattening up. Sweet gas with cherries berries. Great genetics at s great price. Pics are pheno 1 n 2 greeting pink n purple.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 12, 2019)

Crownroyalxlocktite @redeyedgenetics tester 40 days! Big fat colas first pic is a Polly branch huge nugs 2nd pic top. Frosty spicey lady!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Chem91xlocktite tester day 52 stacking hard. Lemonlime sweet gas!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Room full of @redeyedgenetics back crownroyalxlocktite, side to side goldengkue s1 I made from my favorite pheno. Front n center DD fems I made astrodawgbx x trestardawg x gg4 
Gassy terpy cherrylime! With that glue kick!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 23, 2019)

Another pheno of the Chem91xlocktite seems going to be named ChemLock. Lemonlime sweet gas! Day 53


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 27, 2019)

Bluemagooxastrodawg getting out in the jars terpy terpy cherry berry gas. @redeyedgenetics


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 27, 2019)

Chemlock Chem91xlocktite @redeyedgenetics pheno one day 58. Final flush. Lemonlime citrusy has! Stacking n dense in her 1 gal jug.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Little sunshine on the bluemaggoxastrodawg


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 8, 2019)

Chemlock Chem91xlocktite ready for final trim n cure. This was my one gal girl!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

Anyone tell me the flower quality of better than your cookies, emerald city cookies or blue berry I've cream. Lots of good phenos or lots of hunting? I have tried BBIC and gotten 4 males lol. Will try again. Very stocky stinky males I would have used to cross with if I had had the room.

Thanks in advance. Happy growing!


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi everyone i just got some freebie orbit from jbc which was a total surprise i love buying seeds from this guy does anyone have any experience with the orbit


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone tell me the flower quality of better than your cookies, emerald city cookies or blue berry I've cream. Lots of good phenos or lots of hunting? I have tried BBIC and gotten 4 males lol. Will try again. Very stocky stinky males I would have used to cross with if I had had the room.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Happy growing!


Bbic is delicious! My #2 was the keeper hitting all the checks, but the whole pack was frosty! One came out with a Sprite smell, one had that blue dream smell. The keeper was dense frosty with lots of purple.Smells of blueberry jam and tastes just like their description, definately keep trying! I used a male in a couple crosses and they are turning out great also! Good luck!


----------



## StoneySquatch (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey y’all wondering if anyone else has experience growing Mt. Rainier? I got some Rainier bag seed in a dispensary cut of the strain back in 2017 and just hung onto it to try as my first grow once legalization took effect in Canada, last summer I grew this bad girl alongside 3 mysteries for my first time noob grow. Little did I know at the time that she actually selfed and made close to 60 seeds in the lower buds on the plant without seeding anything else in my grow of 4.

the first pheno I grew was very woody, piney,earthy dankness with a pretty kickass balanced high, great daytime hybrid smoke with and I was stoked enough on that but I’m about to chop the first of her S1 babies that I grew and over the weekend I took a sample nug which is absolutely blowing me away it only dried for a few days and has no cure but this pheno smells like dank lime cereal milk or something and of course has that same balanced high but this terp profile is blowing my mind, all I wanna do now is drop more of these S1 seeds to find this pheno again and work with it. Feeling pretty lucky to have stumbled onto this kind of stuff in my first grow and to now have a bunch of mostly feminized S1 seed of it to work with.

Anyone else tell me more about Mt.Rainier?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 10, 2020)

Locktite @redeyedgenetics towers of sticky, dankness! Gg4xmt Rainer


----------



## StoneySquatch (Mar 12, 2020)

The colder Canadian climate and mostly growing in my basemen closet brought out lots of purple in my cut of Rainier.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Locktite @redeyedgenetics towers of sticky, dankness! Gg4xmt Rainer View attachment 4500974


Looks nice. 
I had a super frosty pheno I kept for a while, but it was a bitch to trim.
Still have an armageddon pack in the bucket I may pop soon.

Here's my next Red Eye adventure.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Fems I made from redeyedgenetics astrodawgbx xtrestardawgxgg4 34 days stacking hard call her DD very terpy cherry/lemon gas!
> 
> View attachment 4375219


Looks like you got an astrodawg leaner. Very potent smoke. Look for those alien kush phenos too. Dark purple with the cherry terp


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks nice.
> I had a super frosty pheno I kept for a while, but it was a bitch to trim.
> Still have an armageddon pack in the bucket I may pop soon.
> 
> ...


We have some new new head over to our IG to check it out man redeyed_genetics


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone tell me the flower quality of better than your cookies, emerald city cookies or blue berry I've cream. Lots of good phenos or lots of hunting? I have tried BBIC and gotten 4 males lol. Will try again. Very stocky stinky males I would have used to cross with if I had had the room.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Happy growing!


All three are dank as fuck bro. Pop some more and you’ll easily find keepers. We are here for the show


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

StoneySquatch said:


> Hey y’all wondering if anyone else has experience growing Mt. Rainier? I got some Rainier bag seed in a dispensary cut of the strain back in 2017 and just hung onto it to try as my first grow once legalization took effect in Canada, last summer I grew this bad girl alongside 3 mysteries for my first time noob grow. Little did I know at the time that she actually selfed and made close to 60 seeds in the lower buds on the plant without seeding anything else in my grow of 4.
> 
> the first pheno I grew was very woody, piney,earthy dankness with a pretty kickass balanced high, great daytime hybrid smoke with and I was stoked enough on that but I’m about to chop the first of her S1 babies that I grew and over the weekend I took a sample nug which is absolutely blowing me away it only dried for a few days and has no cure but this pheno smells like dank lime cereal milk or something and of course has that same balanced high but this terp profile is blowing my mind, all I wanna do now is drop more of these S1 seeds to find this pheno again and work with it. Feeling pretty lucky to have stumbled onto this kind of stuff in my first grow and to now have a bunch of mostly feminized S1 seed of it to work with.
> 
> ...


Mt Rainier is NL5 x White Lotus. Huge yields of limy cereal milk crusted in trichs with flowering times of 8 to 9 weeks


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 8, 2020)

New new on the way. In testing right now is our OGKB x Locktite male crosses. He hit the following
OGKB x Locktite (making F2s)
Blueberry Iced Cream x Magnum Opus 
Triangle Kush
Pink lemonade 

and I know I’m forgetting one but can’t think this early


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

One of our OGKB x Locktite testers


----------



## MInewgrow (May 9, 2020)

Can I find emerald city cookies by themselves anywhere? Or is my only luck to just buy a pack that is crossed with something? My buddy has a hard on for ECC, only place I found some was JBC.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Can I find emerald city cookies by themselves anywhere? Or is my only luck to just buy a pack that is crossed with something? My buddy has a hard on for ECC, only place I found some was JBC.


They are a great vendor. Jolly bean giant is great, along with deeply rooted. I believe those three banks have them.
Get them while you can because we are running extremely low on ECC


----------



## MInewgrow (May 9, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> They are a great vendor. Jolly bean giant is great, along with deeply rooted. I believe those three banks have them.
> Get them while you can because we are running extremely low on ECC


Thank you! My buddy goes out to Vegas and every time he comes back all I hear is emerald cookies this emerald cookies that. So I figured I’d fined some and make his dreams come true lol. Thanks for the time and help!


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thank you! My buddy goes out to Vegas and every time he comes back all I hear is emerald cookies this emerald cookies that. So I figured I’d fine some and make his dreams come true lol. Thanks for the time and help!


No problem ECC will turn heads for sure hahaha she has that effect. Wait until you see the yields lol she dumps


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 9, 2020)

Some Dog Trap (UW Purps x Locktite) grown in house by us. Truly underrated strain imo. Over 50% of phenos turn purple like their mother and the terps are strong berry glue gas. A palette pleaser for sure


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 10, 2020)

More Dog Trap


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 10, 2020)

OGKB x Locktite


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 5, 2020)

ok been looking for this thread

got some additions

started kourtney luv and kobain kush, I started a pack of licktites and I killed them. but the Kourt luv and K Kush are doin great photos to come


----------



## DabsforDaze (Jun 6, 2020)

Just bough some GTA and Blueberry Iced Cream. Can't wait to run them!!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 7, 2020)

DabsforDaze said:


> Just bough some GTA and Blueberry Iced Cream. Can't wait to run them!!


Nice keep us posted. Here is some delicious blueberry iced cream recently chopped. Real dense nugs, easy to grow.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2020)

BBIC day 61

This was the lowest yielder by far but the keeper. Ran a couple times now. Very very dank bb jam type smell. VERY DENSE. the smallest nugs weigh 3.5g+. Tops normally are about 5 to 7 g. Top pic for example. Look small but are heavy. Colorful as hell. Great smoke and no bananas etc. Recommend!

Happy growing!


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 7, 2020)

Awesome to see our genetics out there in good hands. Great pics guys. Keep em comin


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 63 BBIC lower bud. Every fan leave is magenta or purple. Beautiful plant. At day 63 not a white hair in sight. Very very dense! Want to hunt for a better yielder that is more vigorous during veg but I wont part with this one until then and also the women wont let me! Fyi another note about BBIC. It has as much frost on the bottom of leaves as the top. A quality I dont always see. I mean heavy heavy frost on the bottom. This is (I think) my 3rd run with this pheno.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Day 63 BBIC lower bud. Every fan leave is magenta or purple. Beautiful plant. At day 63 not a white hair in sight. Very very dense! Want to hunt for a better yielder that is more vigorous during veg but I wont part with this one until then and also the women wont let me! Fyi another note about BBIC. It has as much frost on the bottom of leaves as the top. A quality I dont always see. I mean heavy heavy frost on the bottom. This is (I think) my 3rd run with this pheno.View attachment 4590398


Nice work man, I knew you’d find a keeper if you kept looking. This looks a lot like my keeper, done around 60 days. This is the one you want, some of the other phenos are good but more leafy. This one checks all the boxes. It works well in a scrog net as well. Enjoy!


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Awesome to see our genetics out there in good hands. Great pics guys. Keep em comin


Make some room in this thread for ur boy...got the BBIC through auction today....sun skreen on the way


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 23, 2020)

Any of these strains worth a look? Or should I stick with jbc when I go to buy. 









Red Eyed Genetics


We are a cannabis seed bank with 86 different breeders,we have over 1500 strains and counting. We ship anywhere in the United States!




www.seedcellar.com


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 25, 2020)

well I went with jbc and ordered some flying monkey. Need that emerald city cookies in my life.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Just grabbed some BBIC from deeplyrooted!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Just got these from jbc


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

My old school Red Eyed grow.
These are Guard Dawg F3's


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My old school Red Eyed grow.
> These are Guard Dawg F3's
> View attachment 4615052View attachment 4615054View attachment 4615055View attachment 4615056


Looks super frosty. how was the smoke? Hoping to find something nice in my pack.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

She's still growing, maybe 1 or 2 weeks left.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> She's still growing, maybe 1 or 2 weeks left.


Well done looks great!


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 6, 2020)

Blueberry Ice Cream on the way


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 6, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Blueberry Ice Cream on the way


Need to get my hands on those! Nice score.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just came in today!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm really digging what I'm seeing from red-eye, had a good feeling about them. Damn there so much fire to be had with the US breeders. Were lucky.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Harvested the GuardDawg f3's
week 10
Smells range from fruity Og to straight and loud Og terps.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Harvested the GuardDawg f3's
> week 10
> Smells range from fruity Og to straight and loud Og terps.
> View attachment 4627862View attachment 4627863View attachment 4627864


Looks fire bro! Nice work!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank You!
I a bet they'll be bell ringers.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My old school Red Eyed grow.
> These are Guard Dawg F3's
> View attachment 4615052View attachment 4615054View attachment 4615055View attachment 4615056


I have a pack of these sitting around.sweet pics


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I have a pack of these sitting around.sweet pics


I searched high and low for this pack.
I picked it up about 2 years back on Strainly after growing out a GuardDawg x Stardawg cross that really impressed me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I searched high and low for this pack.
> I picked it up about 2 years back on Strainly after growing out a GuardDawg x Stardawg cross that really impressed me.


I have no idea on rarity but i have few old beans from Red eye, and just germinated kourtney luv and kobain kush a month ago or so


----------



## StoneySquatch (Sep 20, 2020)

Here’s some gorgeous Mt.Rainier S1 gals from this summer’s run, they really put on some wild fall colors in the last few weeks before finishing, these first two are down and curing now and I have 1 more that seems to be a bigger frostier pheno just finishing up, I’ve been growing Rainier every run since I started growing last summer all thanks to my first run experimental bagseed plant selfing and making like 50 more seeds, all the S1‘s i’ve run from that mother have been solid females with one runty unhealthy one shooting some late stage stress bananas, i know the selfing trait isn’t really desirable but it seems pretty weak and only seems to come out from stress and so far only late stage. She’s a real nice Northern Lights cross that makes beautiful frosty buds and has been nothing but a treat to grow over this last year.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 20, 2020)

looks yummy^

My Kourtney Luvs 
and kobain kushs are a month away from flower. 

and i just popped some shishkaberry x diablo triangle kush that was labeled his...but no confirmation yet


----------



## StoneySquatch (Sep 20, 2020)

This is the third Mt.Rainier S1 from this summer, she’s the biggest, stankiest, and frostiest one I’ve done so far no question, can’t wait to try this one, got quite a few jars of Rainier and a few other strains to keep me going all winter now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

StoneySquatch said:


> View attachment 4690229View attachment 4690230View attachment 4690231View attachment 4690232
> 
> 
> This is the third Mt.Rainier S1 from this summer, she’s the biggest, stankiest, and frostiest one I’ve done so far no question, can’t wait to try this one, got quite a few jars of Rainier and a few other strains to keep me going all winter now.


She looks very Northern Lights dominant, what do you think?


----------



## StoneySquatch (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> She looks very Northern Lights dominant, what do you think?


 Absolutely, they always seem to come out NL dominant, like a slightly different kind of Northern Lights. Has a few different terps hiding in the phenos but always very NL for the most part. Glad to have a bunch of S1 seed from the original, the babies have all been nice so far.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 18, 2020)

See jbc has some blueberry ice cream that has my name on it, Arctic grape looks fire also.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 21, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> looks yummy^
> 
> My Kourtney Luvs
> and kobain kushs are a month away from flower.
> ...


hey dude they are from a seed run a while back. These never made it to release bc of intersex traits popping up. This is why testing is so important imo. I’d hook you up with some new testers if you’d like to sort through some of our new gear coming


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> hey dude they are from a seed run a while back. These never made it to release bc of intersex traits popping up. This is why testing is so important imo. I’d hook you up with some new testers if you’d like to sort through some of our new gear coming


Thats a big affirmative ghost rider

I definitely went through your insta, found some great moments in the progression of your work and of course some hard ones. But i found the schiskaholic post and warning...still gonna run em, just under supervision


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 21, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Thats a big affirmative ghost rider
> 
> I definitely went through your insta, found some great moments in the progression of your work and of course some hard ones. But i found the schiskaholic post and warning...still gonna run em, just under supervision


right on bro there should be some super phenos in there, excited to see what you find. Still need to get you some of our newer stuff ASAP


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 23, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Sherb BX1 aka Jealousy we pheno hunted smells like sour grapefruit candy with a really nice gelato back end. Definitely a keeper


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> right on bro there should be some super phenos in there, excited to see what you find. Still need to get you some of our newer stuff ASAP


Hit up the DM for the digits...they havent changed in 10 years if you have my old number..its the same


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 25, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Gelato 41 x Sherb BX1 aka Jealousy we pheno hunted smells like sour grapefruit candy with a really nice gelato back end. Definitely a keeper


Your Trilock grabbed my attention on JBC. I love OG, not a fan of her lankiness. Does the Locktite cut down the stretch?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 26, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Your Trilock grabbed my attention on JBC. I love OG, not a fan of her lankiness. Does the Locktite cut down the stretch?



no not the stretch but it does bring stronger branching, more vigor, and increases bag appeal. Our stud is a champion and really brought great attributes to the table


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 26, 2020)

Gonna have some Apple Pie for desert


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 26, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Gonna have some Apple Pie for desert


That looks great! Quick question for you jbc has a unreleased pack for buying 2. Any pack off that list I should jump on? Or is it one of those you can’t go wrong with what you pick?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Gelato 41 x Sherb BX1 aka Jealousy we pheno hunted smells like sour grapefruit candy with a really nice gelato back end. Definitely a keeper


How the #41 do in the yield dept?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> That looks great! Quick question for you jbc has a unreleased pack for buying 2. Any pack off that list I should jump on? Or is it one of those you can’t go wrong with what you pick?
> View attachment 4752492


Oh man that’s tough haha our astrodawg male pushes out some fantastic alien kush leaners. Crown Royal is pure gas  for days and holds a special spot in our stable. Emerald City Cookies pumps out some of the best cookie lines we’ve ran. You can’t go wrong. And that blue magoo x astrodawg is gonna be special


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Nov 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How the #41 do in the yield dept?


Haven’t grown the 41 yet. The 41 x Sherb was bred by seed junky and people know it as Jealousy. We found some really special phenos we plan on working. I’d say medium yield, maybe a little better than medium but quality is through the roof


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 26, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Oh man that’s tough haha our astrodawg male pushes out some fantastic alien kush leaners. Crown Royal is pure gas  for days and holds a special spot in our stable. Emerald City Cookies pumps out some of the best cookie lines we’ve ran. You can’t go wrong. And that blue magoo x astrodawg is gonna be special


Thanks for the info much appreciated! Going to be a hard choice I see lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 27, 2020)

Went with the blue berry ice cream and the Arctic grape with the emerald city cookies x astrodawg as my freebie. Be popping these and filling up this thread in like a month or so when my flower tent opens up. Also have a pack of flying monkeys. Going to be some fire in these packs.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 27, 2020)

I picked up some Dog Trap, Blueberry Iced Cream, and the Welch's Wonder x Astrodawg.. first time running his gear.. anyone have any pics/reports of the Dog Trap?


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 27, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I picked up some Dog Trap, Blueberry Iced Cream, and the Welch's Wonder x Astrodawg.. first time running his gear.. anyone have any pics/reports of the Dog Trap?


Think his Instagram has some pics of it.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 30, 2020)

Yesss sir.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I picked up some Dog Trap, Blueberry Iced Cream, and the Welch's Wonder x Astrodawg.. first time running his gear.. anyone have any pics/reports of the Dog Trap?


Yes lots on our IG Dog Trap is some of our best work. Absolutely killer phenos across the board and knock your d*ck in the dirt potency


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 14, 2020)

Put 5 blueberry iced cream in water. We will see what we get


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 15, 2020)

Currently have a single female "Magtite", magnum pi x locktite on day 36. OMG I am impressed. Never had buds this early as dusty and fuzzy with tricomes and still has 3 to 4 more weeks of flower. Also have 2 female "Blueberry Icecream" at 36 days flower, also very impressive. First time to try Red Eyed Genetics seeds. Loving there strains. Next run will be all Red Eyed strains I think.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Yes lots on our IG Dog Trap is some of our best work. Absolutely killer phenos across the board and knock your d*ck in the dirt potency


Is this Red Eye from Red Eye?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 15, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this Red Eye from Red Eye?


It is


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 16, 2020)

I have seed for "Dog lb" from Red Eyed Genetics. Any report out there on this strain? Will be growing the next round.


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

Locktite still available anywhere ?


----------



## mindriot (Dec 16, 2020)

beercan said:


> Locktite still available anywhere ?


 JBC has them


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> JBC has them


Thanks just seen em there 10 minutes ago lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Redeye genetics is definitely starting to be catching steam, they seem to have some really good crosses, 1st saw them on Oregon elite seeds and there reasonably priced at $80 a pack, that's good in my book.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 16, 2020)

Blueberry iced cream all had tails about 24 hours after soak, into red solo cups they go.


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 16, 2020)

Jbc has a 25% off code today only, THANKSRIU


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Redeye genetics is definitely starting to catching steam, they seem to have some really good crosses, 1st saw them on Oregon elite seeds and there reasonably priced at $80 a pack, that good in my book.





bythekasiz said:


> Jbc has a 25% off code today only, THANKRIU


Well fuck, i just ordered them!!


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 16, 2020)

beercan said:


> Well fuck, i just ordered them!!


Just tell JBC you forgot to use code when he emails for payment, you should be good.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 16, 2020)

Also don’t forget guys our new Joesy’s Breath packs come with a free pack included of either Locktite, Blueberry Iced Cream, or Tree Spirit


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

I was going to order redeye but went with wyeast


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 17, 2020)

Anyone run the emerald cookies or better than your cookies? I have not seen much on the better than your cookies yet. Hoping it's a good one. BBIC pheno I had was great and we ran it 5 runs straight. Not the biggest yielder but dense as hell with lots of purple and Magenta. Pretty strong as well. Beautiful fade to her as well. Im sure I left pics In this thread!

Hope everyone is safe and well! Happy growing!


----------



## beercan (Dec 17, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Just tell JBC you forgot to use code when he emails for payment, you should be good.


Yup he honered it, real stand up cat !


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 17, 2020)

Here’s my Blueberry Iced Cream keeper this morning. Such a pleasure to grow everytime. Glad to see more people picking up Red Eye gear! It’s all fire! She was hit with some Bodhi Mimosa x 88Hp pollen this round and should be finishing up soon.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 17, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Here’s my Blueberry Iced Cream keeper this morning. Such a pleasure to grow everytime. Glad to see more people picking up Red Eye gear! It’s all fire! She was hit with some Bodhi Mimosa x 88Hp pollen this round and should be finishing up soon. View attachment 4770810View attachment 4770811


 How does she smell/taste? I have a pack I'm gonna run after the Dog Trap


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 17, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Here’s my Blueberry Iced Cream keeper this morning. Such a pleasure to grow everytime. Glad to see more people picking up Red Eye gear! It’s all fire! She was hit with some Bodhi Mimosa x 88Hp pollen this round and should be finishing up soon. View attachment 4770810View attachment 4770811


Looks incredible, nice work!


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> How does she smell/taste? I have a pack I'm gonna run after the Dog Trap


The write up description at Jbc is spot on. A mix of mostly grape jelly and hints of blueberry hits you as soon as you crack open the jar. Dense frosty buds with a smooth inhale and lots of blueberry on the exhale. It doesn’t make you cough but it is strong without the burnout feeling. Highly recommend it, everyone that has tried it loves it.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was going to order redeye but went with wyeast


Great breeder, but why lol


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 18, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> The write up description at Jbc is spot on. A mix of mostly grape jelly and hints of blueberry hits you as soon as you crack open the jar. Dense frosty buds with a smooth inhale and lots of blueberry on the exhale. It doesn’t make you cough but it is strong without the burnout feeling. Highly recommend it, everyone that has tried it loves it.


Sounds delicious Way to go man


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 18, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Here’s my Blueberry Iced Cream keeper this morning. Such a pleasure to grow everytime. Glad to see more people picking up Red Eye gear! It’s all fire! She was hit with some Bodhi Mimosa x 88Hp pollen this round and should be finishing up soon. View attachment 4770810View attachment 4770811


Wow awesome work Well done and thank you for the support


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> How does she smell/taste? I have a pack I'm gonna run after the Dog Trap


That Dogtrap is awesome!

I accidently made some f'2s about 4 years ago.
I decided to do a grow of them to test.
100% germination
I have 5 females 1 week in flower.

They are extremely afghan dominant.
Squat as they come.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That Dogtrap is awesome!
> 
> I accidently made some f'2s about 4 years ago.
> I decided to do a grow of them to test.
> ...


 Good to hear, I've been running a lot of sativa dom plants this year and I need something for sleep. I'm still looking for one as good as my White Russian I had to let go 13 years ago.


----------



## mmjgrow (Dec 18, 2020)

Has anyone run Cherry Mafia?


----------



## feva (Dec 18, 2020)

Anyone know what the genetics are in Seattle Sealion?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Dec 19, 2020)

feva said:


> Anyone know what the genetics are in Seattle Sealion?


Purple Walrus x Ortega


----------



## feva (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks, not much info on the purple walrus out there either. from what i found it looks like it is mendo purple, purple urkle X skunk2.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 21, 2020)

Bbic is alive. At least one of them. Alittle cold in my
Veg tent so I expect they all may not make it. Still have 7-8 left for spring time.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbic is alive. At least one of them. Alittle cold in my
> Veg tent so I expect they all may not make it. Still have 7-8 left for spring time.
> View attachment 4774428


Do not let them die. The females of BBIC are special girls. Got 2 at 42 days flower looking awesome.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 21, 2020)

macamus33 said:


> Do not let them die. The females of BBIC are special girls. Got 2 at 42 days flower looking awesome.


I’m going to try my best, still have 7-8 seeds left will be much easier in a few months. Damn u winter!


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 21, 2020)

I've been eye fuckin that Artic Grape for a min now. Anyone have any smoke reports on that?


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 24, 2020)

Mix of bbic and wedding mints from sin city.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 31, 2020)

I got this feeling today that I couldn't leave 2020 without some sunskreen. Thankfully OES was there to oblige me with one last pick up for 2020.


----------



## beercan (Jan 2, 2021)

Hows germ rate on red eyed gear? Reason i asked is i recieved my order tried to pop 3 and only 1 took.....


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> Hows germ rate on red eyed gear? Reason i asked is i recieved my order tried to pop 3 and only 1 took.....


I’ve had to manually pull some seed shells off a few, but I germed 5 and got 5 to pop. Two are kinda mutants from the shell being on 2 long but I will let them grow and see what happens.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2021)

Little update on the seedlings...bbic leader of the pack.


----------



## Terpenoid (Jan 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> Hows germ rate on red eyed gear? Reason i asked is i recieved my order tried to pop 3 and only 1 took.....


I popped a whole pack of loctite about a year ago no problem at all. But I soaked 3 of my emerald city cookies this last weekend and only got one also. But I have to say that I have noticed it gets a bit harder to germinate once winter comes around, gotta keep those temps up.


----------



## beercan (Jan 2, 2021)

Terpenoid said:


> I popped a whole pack of loctite about a year ago no problem at all. But I soaked 3 of my emerald city cookies this last weekend and only got one also. But I have to say that I have noticed it gets a bit harder to germinate once winter comes around, gotta keep those temps up.


For sure, did a 24 hour soak then paper towel in a baggie on top of heating pad, never had an issue with that method, i mean i get it im bound to run into a few duds here and there, just hoping germ rate is better than 50%


----------



## Terpenoid (Jan 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> For sure, did a 24 hour soak then paper towel in a baggie on top of heating pad, never had an issue with that method, i mean i get it im bound to run into a few duds here and there, just hoping germ rate is better than 50%


I use the same method. It just happens sometimes i guess. Hope you have better luck with the rest of the pack. What strain was it?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2021)

Good to know. Cannon beach cookies next round to check how they germ. Thanks gents


----------



## beercan (Jan 2, 2021)

Terpenoid said:


> I use the same method. It just happens sometimes i guess. Hope you have better luck with the rest of the pack. What strain was it?


Locktite


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jan 4, 2021)

beercan said:


> Hows germ rate on red eyed gear? Reason i asked is i recieved my order tried to pop 3 and only 1 took.....


Hey dude if you are on IG send us a DM and let’s get you squared back up


----------



## beercan (Jan 4, 2021)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Hey dude if you are on IG send us a DM and let’s get you squared back up


Whats ig account name under?


----------



## flywalka (Jan 24, 2021)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Hey dude if you are on IG send us a DM and let’s get you squared back up


Hey I just ordered a pack of Tri-Lock from y’all - I’ve heard real good things about RedEye. Do you have any recommendations for taking care this strain? It’ll be an indoor grow, my last several grows have been 100% organic in living soil with dry amendments but I’ve grown for many years and have access to a good line of nutrients as well. I currently use 2 HLG 300L Rspec units in a 4x4 tent, but I also have a decent 600w HPS ballast/hood sitting on the shelf unused. I’m just curious as to what you would recommend for best results from your personal experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Bbic. Dealing with a few fungus nats. But they don’t seem to be affected. Couple showing good signs of being females.


----------



## beercan (Feb 6, 2021)

Tried to pop 3 locktite 2 never germed, one that did had trouble and turned out to be a mutant male, redeye advised me to contact him for replacement so i did and after 4 weeks was totally ghosted..... not so good customer service


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2021)

beercan said:


> Tried to pop 3 locktite 2 never germed, one that did had trouble and turned out to be a mutant male, redeye advised me to contact him for replacement so i did and after 4 weeks was totally ghosted..... not so good customer service


Did you ever find their IG account?


----------



## beercan (Feb 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you ever find their IG account?


Yup


----------



## beercan (Feb 12, 2021)

beercan said:


> Tried to pop 3 locktite 2 never germed, one that did had trouble and turned out to be a mutant male, redeye advised me to contact him for replacement so i did and after 4 weeks was totally ghosted..... not so good customer service


I retract my statement, he did in fact send replacement gear, im going to blame this one on mail service, took over 3 weeks


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 12, 2021)

beercan said:


> I retract my statement, he did in fact send replacement gear, im going to blame this one on mail service, took over 3 weeks


That’s good to hear! Redeye doesn’t seem like that type of guy. Glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## beercan (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone tried the blueberry ice cream?


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 12, 2021)

beercan said:


> Anyone tried the blueberry ice cream?


Mine are in veg with pics above. Will have more info in the coming weeks-months and pics. Everything I’ve read and seen it looks top notch. I just want to find some nice blueberry terps.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 20, 2021)

Bbic about 15-20 days into flower she alittle small my fault not hers even tho she is pretty squat. If she turns out nice probably will try a reveg.


----------



## Catchin1 (Mar 20, 2021)

I still have some of Reds first and second releases he gave me...still have 2- grape plagues....and a few more of the others before the glue series!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 1, 2021)

This blueberry iced cream smells well.... just like blueberry fruit, she is only like 17 inches tall she stayed so small all my other plants are 3x her size. 
May try a reveg I didn’t clone her running out of room for shit lol.


----------



## beercan (Apr 2, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> This blueberry iced cream smells well.... just like blueberry fruit, she is only like 17 inches tall she stayed so small all my other plants are 3x her size.
> May try a reveg I didn’t clone her running out of room for shit lol.
> View attachment 4868166
> View attachment 4868167
> View attachment 4868168


Looking pretty darn good, only found em in stock at deeply rooted, anyone know if they are trustworthy?


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> Looking pretty darn good, only found em in stock at deeply rooted, anyone know if they are trustworthy?


Thanks, I have never used them but I’m pretty sure they are legit. Got mine from jbc a few months ago.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Apr 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> Looking pretty darn good, only found em in stock at deeply rooted, anyone know if they are trustworthy?


I got a pack from deeply rooted a few months back, no problems at all


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

beercan said:


> Looking pretty darn good, only found em in stock at deeply rooted, anyone know if they are trustworthy?


Deeply rooted seedbank is good to go...2 thumbs up, good family fun.


----------



## ebcrew (Apr 2, 2021)

Picked up some Artic Grape, anyone grown it out?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Picked up some Artic Grape, anyone grown it out?


Probably be hard to find anyone, check on IG... #articgrape
This thread is crickets....first post in 2015 and only 20 pages... seeing as redeyed genetics have some very fire gear, I've seen run from friends and always top notch stuff.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 5, 2021)

Blueberry ice cream definitely looking like a reveg candidate. She has a very nice blueberry/funk smell.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 11, 2021)

Well,last few pics until I chop and try a reveg in a couple weeks. Have 2 more in veg that I will flower soon. Can’t wait to try her. She smells like straight sweet blueberry not really musky or funky blueberry.


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Apr 11, 2021)

I picked up some Red Eyed gear recently..

Got a pack each of Better Than Your Cookies, Swap Meet Louie, Dog Trap and a free pack of the Blue Magoo x Astrodawg cross.. 

If anyone could offer up any knowledge of these, that'd be awesome and much appreciated! I've found bits and pieces of info here and there, but more is always better..

I'll be popping them all at some point and seeing for myself I guess, but like to know what to look forward to..


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok I lied maybe a couple more pictures lol, can’t wait for the smoke test I need this in my lungs.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 18, 2021)

I just grabbed a pack of that BB iced cream cause that shit looks tasty as hell!! LOL sold me bro!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I just grabbed a pack of that BB iced cream cause that shit looks tasty as hell!! LOL sold me bro!


Good choice my friend you won’t regret it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Blueberry ice cream definitely looking like a reveg candidate. She has a very nice blueberry/funk smell.
> View attachment 4871724
> View attachment 4871726
> View attachment 4871728


Reveg!!! What happened, why didn't you take cuts of her? You should just grab another pack and take cuts I'm sure you'll find the same pheno if not similar.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Reveg!!! What happened, why didn't you take cuts of her? You should just grab another pack and take cuts I'm sure you'll find the same pheno if not similar.


Yeah I will attempt a reveg in a few days, I didn’t take cuts because she was so small kinda thought just stick her in flower and go, and of course it comes out like that lol. I still have 3 more in veg that are quite big but they all are pretty short squat plants at least the ones I have run. And still have like 7-8 seed left of bbic.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Yeah I will attempt a reveg in a few days, I didn’t take cuts because she was so small kinda thought just stick her in flower and go, and of course it comes out like that lol. I still have 3 more in veg that are quite big but they all are pretty short squat plants at least the ones I have run. And still have like 7-8 seed left of bbic.


How the yield on these...heard it's not great, yields somewhat low


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How the yield on these...heard it's not great, yields somewhat low


Yup definitely low yield on this one the plant is literally like 17 inches tall lol. Going to be like a ounce if I’m lucky. But I didn’t train really I just threw it in there because I was running out of room.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 24, 2021)

Couple days left. Day 60 tomorrow.


----------



## beercan (Apr 24, 2021)

Well y'all convinced me to pick up a pack!!!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 27, 2021)

Welp my first reveg let’s see how this goes . Anyone with experience want to shoot me any pointers feel free. Going to leave it under 24 hours of light for the first week some veg nutes and see what happens.


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Welp my first reveg let’s see how this goes . Anyone with experience want to shoot me any pointers feel free. Going to leave it under 24 hours of light for the first week some veg nutes and see what happens.
> View attachment 4888741


I normally repot and let it ride out on 18-6 and I’m batting a 1.000 on reveg @Dividedsky can vouch.....a little patience never hurt a fellow gardner


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 27, 2021)

goMM said:


> I normally repot and let it ride out on 18-6 and I’m batting a 1.000 on reveg @Dividedsky can vouch.....a little patience never hurt a fellow gardner


Thanks brother, definitely should of thought about repotting going to do that later today. 18-6 does sound like it would be easier for her after all the stress.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 27, 2021)

goMM said:


> I normally repot and let it ride out on 18-6 and I’m batting a 1.000 on reveg @Dividedsky can vouch.....a little patience never hurt a fellow gardner


How many at bats have you had?


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> How many at bats have you had?


2 this year and 4 in the dreaded 2020 forgive my stoniness I don’t recall 2019-2006 ABs


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother, definitely should of thought about repotting going to do that later today. 18-6 does sound like it would be easier for her after all the stress.


Ur good do it when it dries


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Apr 27, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Welp my first reveg let’s see how this goes . Anyone with experience want to shoot me any pointers feel free. Going to leave it under 24 hours of light for the first week some veg nutes and see what happens.
> View attachment 4888741


I've done quite a few re-veg's and most have been successful..

In my experience, take it easy on the nutrients - a one-time quarter or half dose of veg nutrients should be all ya need until it starts to show new growth..

Let that container dry out, but not enough to cause damage to the root system, and allow wet / dry cycles..

I always do 18/6 light cycle, keeping the intensity low to moderate.. place it in a shady corner of the veg room basically..

If all goes well, you'll have some new vegetative growth in about a month, and you can put it under brighter light and start feeding it again.. It'll take another couple weeks, up to a month for the growth to fully revert back and start looking normal..

Best of luck, and be patient!


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Apr 27, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother, definitely should of thought about repotting going to do that later today. 18-6 does sound like it would be easier for her after all the stress.


Repotting might not necessarily 'hurt' the process, but I've found it messes up that wet/dry cycle, since the plant wont really be filling that new medium very fast.. You'll essentially have two soil zones, a wet and a dry zone, until it starts vegging again.. 

I usually wait until I see new growth before repotting..


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> Repotting might not necessarily 'hurt' the process, but I've found it messes up that wet/dry cycle, since the plant wont really be filling that new medium very fast.. You'll essentially have two soil zones, a wet and a dry zone, until it starts vegging again..
> 
> I usually wait until I see new growth before repotting..


Not if u let the medium dry


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Apr 27, 2021)

goMM said:


> Not if u let the medium dry


If you have transplanted a reveg candidate into a larger container at the beginning of the process, you are in a low light situation, and roots are not actively growing into the fresh medium, how does the fresh medium dry out?

Unless you're talking about general evaporation, which will take much longer than the 'core' that you transplanted, to dry out.. if you wait for that fresh, un-rooted, medium to dry out, your core is going to be too dry..

Yes, it is doable, with an experienced eye.. but for someone who is new to reveg, probably easier, and a higher chance for success, by just leaving the plant in its original container until it shows new veg growth..

Also, you save the medium if the reveg doesn't work, and the plant pukes out..


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> If you have transplanted a reveg candidate into a larger container at the beginning of the process, you are in a low light situation, and roots are not actively growing into the fresh medium, how does the fresh medium dry out?
> 
> Unless you're talking about general evaporation, which will take much longer than the 'core' that you transplanted, to dry out.. if you wait for that fresh, un-rooted, medium to dry out, your core is going to be too dry..
> 
> ...


I’m just providing my Experiences with revegging which has not produced a puked out plant hence not wasting medium...with that said he should probably try your way


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Apr 27, 2021)

goMM said:


> I’m just providing my Experiences with revegging which has not produced a puked out plant hence not wasting medium...with that said he should probably try your way
> View attachment 4888856


Looks like a beautiful reveg!


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> Looks like a beautiful reveg!


Thank you much brother


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 30, 2021)

Tester nug. Don’t mind if I do. Blueberry smell definitely went from fruity to skunky funky blueberry now.


----------



## macamus33 (May 19, 2021)

Currently have one BBIC in flower, a new favorite. I got my BBIC as freebies also. Great strain.
I did not have any luck with my Dog lb. seeds. Only 3 out of 11 germinated and all male. Oh well, bad luck.
On a better note, my Magtite grow was stellar. Most fuzziest strain I have ever grown. Love this strain, going to get more of those beans.
My next grow will be all Red Eyed Genetics gear. Getting Trilock, Chemlock, Magtite, and Cherry Mafia to try. I love these locktite crosses.


----------



## OVH (May 27, 2021)

Does anyone know which Redeyed genetics is the real one on Instagram? There’s like 3 accounts with the name.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 27, 2021)

OVH said:


> Does anyone know which Redeyed genetics is the real one on Instagram? There’s like 3 accounts with the name.


it was redeyed.genetics then they got locked out of that account. They then started posting on redeyed_genetics a day or two ago.

They posted that the other account is a scammer. The scammer account name has changed slightly a couple times, but it's the one that says "if your not Red eyed, what are you?" A note to sloppy scammers: that should read "you are" or the contraction "you're" should be used.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 6, 2022)

Anyone pick up anyone of the Jealousy crosses?


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Mar 6, 2022)

I gotta say.. I'm not impressed with Red Eyed so far.. I opened my pack of Better Than Your Cookies to find 10 immature white/grey seeds.. I soaked 4 of them for 24 hours, moved to moist paper towel, and only 2 germinated..

The 2 that germinated are not vigorous at all (so far)- like was advertised in the description..

Not impressed with the immature seeds.. If you're gonna be a breeder, at least let your seeds ripen..

Not impressed with the advertised vigor up to this point either..

This was my first experience with Red Eyed, and I do have more of his beans in the fridge waiting for their turn in the soil.. DogTrap, BBIC and some others..

I will give RedEyed another try in the future and see what happens..


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 12, 2022)

These guys used to do interesting work and now they're just mashing hype like every other Tom, Dick and Harry out there lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 12, 2022)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> I gotta say.. I'm not impressed with Red Eyed so far.. I opened my pack of Better Than Your Cookies to find 10 immature white/grey seeds.. I soaked 4 of them for 24 hours, moved to moist paper towel, and only 2 germinated..
> 
> The 2 that germinated are not vigorous at all (so far)- like was advertised in the description..
> 
> ...


Id reach out, hes great with customer care and very much is a amazing breeder

The dude is a good human havent seen him in a few years but good people through and through


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Mar 29, 2022)

Ordered a pack of their new Dominion Skunk cross. Got bunch of their other lines in my bean horde.


----------



## ebcrew (Mar 30, 2022)

about to pop some artic grape by red eyed, had them for a while and will be first time trying their seeds.


----------



## jimbos-autos (Apr 28, 2022)

Hey all just sprouted a pack of the Tree Spirit strain from Redeye, I'll share some pictures along the way. I've also got some healthy Pine Tar Kush plants going so I've already decided to cross these two strains, apparently the tree spirit is super piney so this should be an awesome combo! pine tar kush below


----------



## mindriot (Apr 28, 2022)

jimbos-autos said:


> Hey all just sprouted a pack of the Tree Spirit strain from Redeye, I'll share some pictures along the way. I've also got some healthy Pine Tar Kush plants going so I've already decided to cross these two strains, apparently the tree spirit is super piney so this should be an awesome combo! pine tar kush below


 Tree Spirit is great... had 4 females out of a freebie pack, all were resinous and piney. I use it mostly at night for sleep.


----------



## jimbos-autos (May 5, 2022)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> I gotta say.. I'm not impressed with Red Eyed so far.. I opened my pack of Better Than Your Cookies to find 10 immature white/grey seeds.. I soaked 4 of them for 24 hours, moved to moist paper towel, and only 2 germinated..
> 
> The 2 that germinated are not vigorous at all (so far)- like was advertised in the description..
> 
> ...


Well, unfortunately I've had a similar experience with the Tree Spirit.. while the seeds were large and healthy looking only a single seedling looks viable, a little less than half failed to germinate. Here are some pictures of the seedlings I culled this morning and actually these were not the worst of the bunch! Compare below with some key lime pie seeds that were planted at the same time which are showing some healthy vigor.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 8, 2022)

I have some locktite f2's and one of the phenos is super chunky and frosty. It has a sour funk to it...the other pheno smells just like cedar and elmers glue. I have a pack of that freemont troll so I think those will be going next..


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 11, 2022)

locktite f2


----------



## growinlinda (May 23, 2022)

I received 3 reg seeds of Sweet Envy for free, but I’m wanting to know if It’s full indica or does it also have sativa. Anyone know?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

growinlinda said:


> I received 3 reg seeds of Sweet Envy for free, but I’m wanting to know if It’s full indica or does it also have sativa. Anyone know?


No such thing as indica or sativa, but if i were to guess it’s a more “indica” high based on lineage (LA Kush Cake x Jealousy)


----------



## ManofTREE (May 23, 2022)

Got a couple packs of the tree spirit, also a freebie six pack of crown royal x loctite and loctite f2. 
Everything I heard about red eye is good. Not a big following on here must of been icmag a while ago.


----------



## jimbos-autos (Jun 11, 2022)

Update! The spirit still remains, two seedlings survived.. I've been a little slow to tend to them but it looks like they are catching up quickly. 
Tree Spirit up front and C-99 in the back. Oh and the pine tar kush plants were both males which are already dropping pollen in the dark interior of the plants, here's one of them.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Jul 24, 2022)

Cherry Mafia 

I think its Cherry Pie x locktite.


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Big Baby Jesus said:


> Cherry Mafia
> 
> I think its Cherry Pie x locktite.
> 
> View attachment 5169065


What's the nose on it?


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Aug 11, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> What's the nose on it?


Its got a burnt rubber-chocolate thing going on with a subtle hint of sweetness. It yielded great


----------



## TopShelftrees (Oct 29, 2022)

Just copped some skunkkushbreath. And tree spirit, Trying to find a pack of Joesys Breath with zero luck. I’m surprised this thread is so dead. Have only had and seen good results with any and all Red Eye gear


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Oct 29, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Just copped some skunkkushbreath. And tree spirit, Trying to find a pack of Joesys Breath with zero luck. I’m surprised this thread is so dead. Have only had and seen good results with any and all Red Eye gear


Terpy Seeds has Joesy's breath f2 in stock and currently on sale. I got a pack from them not too long ago (the other pack inside was blueberry ice cream, psyched for that one too). 









REDEYED GENETICS - JOEY’S BREATH/ FREEBIES


LINEAGE OGKB X LOCKTITE F1 10+ REGULAR SEEDS HYBRID



terpyseeds.com


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Oct 31, 2022)

I've been having fun with a lil Locktite IBL project. Also have some other lines from AKBB that were hit with the locktite pollen donor... Can't wait to see what happens when I get to f2 those....


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Nov 4, 2022)

jimbos-autos said:


> Update! The spirit still remains, two seedlings survived.. I've been a little slow to tend to them but it looks like they are catching up quickly.
> Tree Spirit up front and C-99 in the back. Oh and the pine tar kush plants were both males which are already dropping pollen in the dark interior of the plants, here's one of them.
> View attachment 5147992View attachment 5147994View attachment 5147995


Was it piney? I have a pack of those and few others. Thinking of trying the freemont troll.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Nov 12, 2022)

locktite F3's


----------



## jimbos-autos (Nov 21, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Was it piney? I have a pack of those and few others. Thinking of trying the freemont troll.


Forgot to get pictures of the plant as I forgot about this thread but indeed this stuff is super piney after a few weeks in the jar. Really nice stuff, even though I had a shit experience with my seedpack I am going to get another one I think because as others have mentioned it's great for a night cap or any time you want to forget the world, lol. Kush/grassy aroma, old school vibes and definitely not lacking in potency.

I'm in Missouri and the plants did really well even after getting rained on + high humidity, finished early and only the tip of a few buds began to rot, nothing on the interior of the buds and nothing widespread.. so not bad for being exposed to the elements as these are some dense buds.

These two didn't end up getting seeded with the Pine Tar but with a "Banana Hammer" male, it's a banana og autoflower with awesome medicinal effects--really great body stone and if you put it in a 15-20 gallon pot it will get huge for an autoflower, upwards of six feet in height. The same male seeded some key lime pie plants and some durban poison, so got some heavy hitters that I'm working down to auto mode now. Getting ready to touch some "Made of Honor" from Twenty20 Genetics with the pine tar pollen. If you haven't tried Twenty20 you need to--if you like Red Eye you will love some of their stuff. Made of Honor is one of the most multifaceted strains I've ever tried as far as the range of flavors from bud to bud. Everything from GMO / chem to strawberries/baked goods to clay earth / rubber to kerosene / gas, the gmo type plants seem to be a unique phenotype but you'll get all these flavors evolving as you burn down a joint. Anyway now I'm rambling 

I've got a few auto crosses on strainly right now check out strainly / jimbosautos
will have a bunch more stuff to show soon

here's a pic of some of the tree spirit buds anyway, take care and enjoy the fruits of the harvest!


----------



## jimbos-autos (Nov 21, 2022)

this key lime pie stuff is incredible though, it was a limited edition of 20 seedpacks and I am glad I snapped it up because as the rosin ages and dries out a bit it tastes like donut icing, sort of like the icing on those "iced animal" cookies if you are familiar, LOL. One of the best GSC varieties I've ever had. Really looking to forward to running it indoors, zoom in to see the plant oils, super greasy! The plants really seemed to attract mantises too, you could always quickly spot a mantis among the leaves which I didn't observe with other strains set out nearby.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Nov 22, 2022)

jimbos-autos said:


> Forgot to get pictures of the plant as I forgot about this thread but indeed this stuff is super piney after a few weeks in the jar. Really nice stuff, even though I had a shit experience with my seedpack I am going to get another one I think because as others have mentioned it's great for a night cap or any time you want to forget the world, lol. Kush/grassy aroma, old school vibes and definitely not lacking in potency.
> 
> I'm in Missouri and the plants did really well even after getting rained on + high humidity, finished early and only the tip of a few buds began to rot, nothing on the interior of the buds and nothing widespread.. so not bad for being exposed to the elements as these are some dense buds.
> 
> ...


Nice! Those beans look good too!


----------

